# Any dirty screenshots?



## CR33P

I took a great one a while ago.. haha.
















Any of you guys have some?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Redds wondering why he didn't think of doing that first


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have a few but i dont really feel like digging them up haha
im laughing over redds reaction omfg


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I've got quite a few here...

Why I'm glad you can't name your character cuss words.


...Get away from me you creep.


Well, that's how Wolfgang greets people...


Again, get away.

This just happened.



Molly doesn't need to know this information.



Umm... What the heck happened while my 3DS was closed?!


----------



## toastia

oh mah gosh rocco


----------



## jekojiru

daisy calls me sweet pea... she said my house was very sweet pea-ness

i didn't capture it hehehehheh


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Prin said:


> oh mah gosh rocco



The best part is that he's calling me babe. XD


----------



## Siren137

Ive posted it before but it always make me giggle. For those of who you get it...


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I've got quite a few here...
> View attachment 42383
> Why I'm glad you can't name your character cuss words.
> 
> View attachment 42384
> ...Get away from me you creep.
> 
> View attachment 42385
> Well, that's how Wolfgang greets people...
> 
> View attachment 42386
> Again, get away.
> View attachment 42387
> This just happened.
> 
> View attachment 42388
> View attachment 42389
> Molly doesn't need to know this information.
> 
> View attachment 42390
> View attachment 42391
> Umm... What the heck happened while my 3DS was closed?!



Rocco, Shari, Molly, and Kid Cat. Plus you seem to want Crouqe........

Also Rocco is awesome!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Siren137 said:


> Ive posted it before but it always make me giggle. For those of who you get it...
> 
> View attachment 42396



Thanks for making me Google that.


----------



## Siren137

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Thanks for making me Google that.




Lol, you're welcome


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> Rocco, Shari, Molly, and Kid Cat. Plus you seem to want Crouqe........
> 
> Also Rocco is awesome!



It was all luck. Shari moved in from random, Rocco was one of my starting villagers, and Molly and Kid Cat I got from the campsite. UMADBRO?


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> It was all luck. Shari moved in from random, Rocco was one of my starting villagers, and Molly and Kid Cat I got from the campsite. UMADBRO?



All 5 are ones Chuggaaconroy had in his LP of New Leaf! That is why I pointed it out.


----------



## Uffe

jekojiru said:


> daisy calls me sweet pea... she said my house was very sweet pea-ness
> 
> i didn't capture it hehehehheh



Oh God! x'D That's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## toastia

Ami Mercury said:


> All 5 are ones Chuggaaconroy had in his LP of New Leaf! That is why I pointed it out.



Yeah, but he hated Shari xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> All 5 are ones Chuggaaconroy had in his LP of New Leaf! That is why I pointed it out.



I know that. I'm trying to get as close as possible to getting all of chuggaa's villagers so if I ever meet him in real life, all I have to do is show him my town, and then the volume warning.


----------



## Mariah

Well I have these from City Folk.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Mariah said:


> Well I have these from City Folk.
> View attachment 42397
> View attachment 42398



I remember naming one of my former towns "my butt." Ah, the memories.


----------



## Mariah

I also have these.


----------



## Prisma

This one...is so dirty... I don't think you guys can handle it.



Spoiler



Told you


----------



## Ami Mercury

Prin said:


> Yeah, but he hated Shari xD



It seemed over time he had warmed up to her a bit, ESPECIALLY after the pun she made about the ice/snowman room. (Plus I think Shari is the best part of the LP) In order I think his best to worst was:

Shari, Chester, Rocco, Kid Cat, Amelia, Pietro, Stinky, Molly, Biskit, Egbert, Pango, Crouqe.

I loved all of them except Pango and Croque the are each almost as big of a d&^& as ProtonJon!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Wolfie said:


> This one...is so dirty... I don't think you guys can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Told youView attachment 42404


wowowow0w0ww ur gona get banned!!!!!!!! ur in troble


----------



## MagicalCat590

Took this one a while ago.




I was surprised. Didn't think she swung that way


----------



## Ami Mercury

ElizaCat90 said:


> Took this one a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 42409
> 
> I was surprised. Didn't think she swung that way



Well she grew up on an island inhabited only be women. What did you think?


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ami Mercury said:


> Well she grew up on an island inhabited only be women. What did you think?



Omg, you're right! That is awesome.
Lmao!


----------



## AppleCracker

Wolfie said:


> This one...is so dirty... I don't think you guys can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Told youView attachment 42404



YOU SHOULD GET BANNED FOR THAT! THATS SO GROSS


----------



## Miya902

I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.


----------



## AppleCracker

Miya902 said:


> I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.
> 
> View attachment 42421



That made my day...,


----------



## Miya902

AppleCracker said:


> That made my day...,



yay, LOL! Not sure if anything can top that one. Hah!


----------



## Lars

the ''dirtiest'' thing that happens in my town is that everybody calls me ''Boss''
and i'm always wearing suits


----------



## estypest

Miya902 said:


> I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.
> 
> View attachment 42421



Ahhh omg my precious gentlemanly Colton has nothing to do with this pervert Colton! ahah. I've always been suspicious of that tee anyway..


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

That face... OH GOD.


----------



## Gizmodo

Stitches said "here have my morning glory" once


----------



## Ettienne

Spoiler: PG15+


----------



## Syndra

i juST


----------



## toastia

gosh


----------



## dizzy bone




----------



## toastia

It's official.
Jocks and Grumpies are perverts.


----------



## sej

Poor mayor :c  (found on the internet btw)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

p i p e r said:


> i juST



Oh my God...

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 42528



PFFT... GAHAHA!! TOO MESSED UP!

- - - Post Merge - - -


Rocco: the Halloween Pervert.


----------



## blossum

Uh.. maybe 15+


Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## LillyKay

That Tom cat!









Look at those eyes. He thought it was his day but then...




They are all at it 








No words..





No, I honestly cannot put the others. I will be banned from the forum.


----------



## Lassy

LillyKay said:


> That Tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those eyes. He thought it was his day but then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I honestly cannot put the others. I will be banned from the forum.



I laughed at the thing about Diana doing "it" xD


----------



## Coolio15

Oh god I have so many XD

XD

Henry's face says it all


----------



## rubyy

what


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I had some dirty lil' deer boys in my old town...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

LillyKay said:


> That Tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those eyes. He thought it was his day but then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I honestly cannot put the others. I will be banned from the forum.



Seriously, these are all too funny!


----------



## clovetic

fallenchaoskitten said:


>



haha too funny ><


----------



## Chilicurry

Well...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, this just happened...


----------



## Hana-Nezumi




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Hana-Nezumi said:


>



If this were The Sims, I would be scared.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> If this were The Sims, I would be scared.


Yeaaaah, I do NOT want to woohoo with Pave. XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Hana-Nezumi said:


>



Oh my...


----------



## Sherry

Stumbled on this on my SD card. xD


----------



## CR33P

added more


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Sherry said:


> View attachment 42633
> Stumbled on this on my SD card. xD



I remember Lobo saying that to Vladimir on my old file.




- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Rainbow minerals




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This forum is kind of dying out, so I've got a load of pictures. Haha, a "load." Wink wink.








- - - Post Merge - - -





- - - Post Merge - - -


I just...

- - - Post Merge - - -


Umm... I know what it is, I just... don't know how to answer it...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## oath2order

The Tumblr post I found this on.


----------



## cassiepink

Hans oversharing with me as usual!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

cassiepink said:


> View attachment 42863
> 
> Hans oversharing with me as usual!



Who was he talking about when he said that?!

- - - Post Merge - - -


For the shipping.


----------



## cassiepink

he was just telling me how important it was to play nicely and not misbehave


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

cassiepink said:


> he was just telling me how important it was to play nicely and not misbehave



...Right... -.-


----------



## nintendani

I'm really glad I didn't...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 42528



Day made omg


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

^69th comment. Lol.^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ^69th comment. Lol.^



I'm honoured hahaha


----------



## Poppyann

phoebe...


----------



## Stalfos

LOL! Best. Thread. Ever!


----------



## french toast

Diana probably enjoyed it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Come on, guys, this thread is dying out.


----------



## rynnyvinny

I NEED AN ADULt


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

rynnyvinny said:


> View attachment 43122
> I NEED AN ADULt



Plot twist: She IS an adult.


----------



## Bunnii

Beardo. That stomach hair omg
looks so wrong

not my screenshot but:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

^ Is Beardo secretly a woman?


----------



## Big Forum User

I have a screenshot of my ACNL room only having a few items and all from the sloppy series, that's very dirty!


----------



## Lepidoptera

I sent O'Hare a tub one day not knowing just what things he would say.
 First he creepily laughed and told me to relax then he did this:







No O'Hare I will not use your tub while you just stand there watching me.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Why does this make _me_ weird? lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

TykiButterfree said:


> View attachment 43218
> Why does this make _me_ weird? lol



At least it's probably well hidden in his fur... Rocco in my town, on the other hand... HE HAS NO FUR. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Ami Mercury

TykiButterfree said:


> View attachment 43218
> Why does this make _me_ weird? lol



It's weird because the rule is no shirt no shoes no service. Nothing about pants!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> It's weird because the rule is no shirt no shoes no service. Nothing about pants!



Alright, now I'm scared for life... Now I'm constantly looking out my window in case Rocco's out there. Lucky for me, he never is.


----------



## french toast

This thread has potential to make Rocco someone's dreamie.


----------



## Ami Mercury

french toast said:


> This thread has potential to make Rocco someone's dreamie.



He IS one of my 'back-up dreamies' in case I lose one of mine!


----------



## RhinoK

the eyes on my character make it better


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

french toast said:


> This thread has potential to make Rocco someone's dreamie.



You can thank me later, hippies!


----------



## jinyoung

oh ok


----------



## Thomas.

Well I haven't currently got the screenshots but my sisters have saved them on their 3dses. There was a lag at my sister's town and I accidentally kissed Olivia, I couldn't believe what I was seeing lol. xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

jinyoung said:


> View attachment 43402
> View attachment 43403
> 
> oh ok



JESUS CHRIST, STATIC, STOP WITH YOUR SICK LOVE GAMES.

- - - Post Merge - - -


She absolutely love-

...what?


----------



## Ami Mercury

The reason Rocco drops so many innuendos in because...just look at his name, "Rocco"!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> The reason Rocco drops so many innuendos in because...just look at his name, "Rocco"!



Well, he does indeed live a very modern life.

This letter I gave to Rocco.


I just had to.


----------



## french toast

I wouldn't count player-made catchphrases.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, Rodeo, one of my animals in City Folk, showed up to my campsite, and I was feeling rather down because Molly had just moved out, but Rasher moved in. Trying to get Rodeo, I talked with him again, and this happened...

Rodeo, please, I'm taken already.


----------



## Bulbadragon

french toast said:


> This thread has potential to make Rocco someone's dreamie.



Rocco moved into my town a few days ago. I will never be able to see him the same way again. He has already said something about how it was "me time." I'm glad his house is in a secluded section of town.


----------



## shinykalos

LOL! Best. Thread. Ever!


----------



## Michelangelo

Interpret that any way you like. lol


----------



## french toast

Miya902 said:


> I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.
> 
> View attachment 42421


This is still the best.



p i p e r said:


> i juST


I like this one too.


----------



## twilight_flash

Whatever could she mean?


....... Uhhhhh.....


I am a horrible person.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Oh Mira, whatever you say.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Mayor Jamal said:


> Oh Mira, whatever you say.



MIRA LOVES YOUUUU!


----------



## Mayor Jamal

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> MIRA LOVES YOUUUU!



And I love her BAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## cIementine

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 42528



*BRB DYING! xD
*


----------



## Sir.Sims

Hm, not so sure about this whole thread.....

But here's my submission anyways:








.


----------



## Le Ham

Why does it surprise me that I have a butt ton of dirty Rocco quotes, too? Ah, well, here's some goodies to stare at...



Spoiler: Fun Stuff.







Getting error messages, so I'll re-edit with a few more pictures later.


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler: More Fun Stuff.


----------



## Rainbow minerals

And after this she said "See you around, hun!" XD


----------



## MagicalCat590

You know, it's weird, but I never noticed all the adult humor and passive aggressiveness in this game until I started reading this thread. Anyway, I've got some screenshots for you guys that were taken today. 

View attachment 44042
View attachment 44043 

Well, then, that's not at all creepy. I can't believe they put that joke in this game! 

View attachment 44044
View attachment 44047 

And the fun continues. 

After I went to one of my friends' towns and gave myself a makeover, I returned to Catsby and decided to drop in on Chadder against my better judgement...

View attachment 44048 
I knew I should have stayed away -_-


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> View attachment 43936View attachment 43937View attachment 43938View attachment 43939



These are even better than mine! XD
All I need now is to get Rocco to wear a U-R-Here tee, and my life will be complete.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got some more, too...

Reminds me of a certain song...


Good for you.


Sorry, I'm taken.


HIT DAT THING!


Are you SURE it's frosting?


What do you mean, "selfish?"


This one I got from City Folk. SHOUTING!


That's just messed up.


...You mean the one I'm wearing?


----------



## SirFluffsALot

Your dirty Rocco screenshots always make my day, BowserFan. xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

SirFluffsALot said:


> Your dirty Rocco screenshots always make my day, BowserFan. xD



And more to come!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Oh, man, I probably won't be posting any new pictures for a while because my 3DS's hinge is broken...


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Oh, Marshal, you and your obsession with phallic objects...



...what was a yeti doing with lacy, revealing, girl's clothing...?


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Sir.Sims said:


> Hm, not so sure about this whole thread.....
> 
> But here's my submission anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You're funny.
Stop that.
Get out.


----------



## Waluigi

this threads only purpose is to appreciate rocco


----------



## CR33P

i never knew rocco was that kind of person!


----------



## Ami Mercury

creepysheepy said:


> i never knew rocco was that kind of person!



His name is Rocco! Of course he make's many innuendos in his modern life!


----------



## oak

I stole this off my boyfriend's instagram lmao. Frita knows whatsup


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

He's either planning to rob a store, or...something else. And I know for a fact Nook's store has high-leveled security cameras, so no one dares try and rob it... I NEED AN ADULT...


----------



## Le Ham

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> He's either planning to rob a store, or...something else. And I know for a fact Nook's store has high-leveled security cameras, so no one dares try and rob it... I NEED AN ADULT...



What does he say when you answer with "rump?" I used to have WW but I don't remember.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> What does he say when you answer with "rump?" I used to have WW but I don't remember.



I don't remember all the details, but I think he'd say something like: "Why would you answer with that?! I don't wanna know about THAT side of you!" Something like that.


----------



## Bambath

Ok, so I took a screenshot (I might upload it later) of Chevre walking out of Jacques's house, while Jacques is saying, "Now, don't tell anyone that Chevre was here.." with a sort of weird grinning expression o-o


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Rocco saying in my WW game that he's seen "them..." RIGHT HERE!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

This was inappropriate and I am sorry I ever went on this thread.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here's one I found... Really bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DON'T LOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You're brave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eesh...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44439



Pfft... OH MY GOD.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

One day Mira visited me for a tour of my house, Our last stop was my room and well...











Was it good for you Mira? WAS IT GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## poliwag0

Rainbow minerals said:


> View attachment 44031 And after this she said "See you around, hun!" XD



Friga started calling me that one day and now everyone does -_-
including Vic


----------



## Ami Mercury

Mayor Jamal said:


> One day Mira visited me for a tour of my house, Our last stop was my room and well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it good for you Mira? WAS IT GOOD FOR YOU!



LOVE the catchphrase! I am defiantly giving my Mira that one! I<3 Sailor Moon so much. (I have to give her Da Moon as her greeting)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

And of course...we all know what a banana looks like...


What do you think I am, Rocco, a transgender?!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## poliwag0

I don't get the ones about morning glory and bananas but I don't think I should google it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

poliwag0 said:


> I don't get the ones about morning glory and bananas but I don't think I should google it.



Yeah...don't.


----------



## MagicalCat590

poliwag0 said:


> I don't get the ones about morning glory and bananas but I don't think I should google it.



Don't feel bad. I don't get half of the other ones posted, though I did get the banana thing.


----------



## Le Ham

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I REGRET NOTHING.
> View attachment 44819



.3. I think I know where you got the inspiration for THAT from...


----------



## matt

I love banana. I love how it tastes.


----------



## fowo

To make this all the weirder, Ken is my absolute AC sweetheart and he's been playing with my feelings all the time...



I really fell for him.



But alas, he really didn't mean it. But it was too late.



That didn't stop him, though.



He just kept on



making these



weird comments

And now we have Gwen in town and I think

(JFC none of your business, Derwin!!)



I'm pretty sure



she ships Ken/Derwin and I just want to cry.


----------



## tecza

APPLE NO WE WERE NEVER ON THESE TERMS.

View attachment 45396

ps found out my laptop's SD card thing ain't work. >:I

edit: just noticed LOOK AT HER FACE HAHAHAHA


----------



## BluebellLight

oMFG
sims


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Stevey Queen

poliwag0 said:


> I don't get the ones about morning glory and bananas but I don't think I should google it.



You must be really young if you don't get the banana one. Please exit this thread


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

LoveMcQueen said:


> You must be really young if you don't get the banana one. Please exit this thread



Or just look it up and risk getting grounded for life. It's your choice.


----------



## Cudon

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Or just look it up and risk getting grounded for life. It's your choice.


Grounded for knowing what the banana means? Oh come on guys. That's just pathetic. I knew of stuff like that when I was 6 and had a clean life.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Dinomates said:


> Grounded for knowing what the banana means? Oh come on guys. That's just pathetic. I knew of stuff like that when I was 6 and had a clean life.



...Never mind then. Let's just get more screenshots in here.


----------



## tecza

got another... teehee

Chadder and Whitney were sleeping on the bench together :OOOO


----------



## Kildor

I have loads of dirty screenshots. My sceeen****s are made of 60 percent dirty ones. I feel lazy though.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I really don't think you should look at this one...


Spoiler



You just regret everything.


----------



## doctor creeper

I'm a moron and didn't screen shot it, but Pekoe pinged me today and told me she'd like to give me her stool.

Thanks, Pekoe?


----------



## Mewmewmewm

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I really don't think you should look at this one...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You just regret everything.
> View attachment 45618



OH MY GOD IM DEAD XD
WHYYYYYYYY
I saw this on my tumbler dashboard the other day XD



Spoiler






YOU WERE WARNED XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, I just started a new AC:GC game on my new memory card, and...


Is this what I get for misspelling a word in my letter? I said "We should hang at my place sometime," and instead of hang, I typed bang...


----------



## Coolio15

Oh so many in my second town...

Oh, jesus, Graham 0_0

PLAYA XD

Stop trying to seduce me Octavian, It's not going to work

Ummm..okay, didn't know Diana was into THAT XD


----------



## Blockmayus

The levels to which I will stoop down in order to make plot resetting a bit more entretaining


----------



## LindseyKate04

Oh my gosh, these are killing me. I can't find my DS to upload the picture, but it was a winner. It's similar to the OP's picture with the statue of David. I was going to buy it, and Redd said something along the lines of "I noticed that you can't keep your eyes off of the *insert David statue name here*. I can't say that I blame you!" And I was dying. It was one of my favorite moments from all of my years playing Animal Crossing <3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Rocco saying: "If you live alone like me, you probably understand why my place is so messy." Umm...I honestly don't want to know.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Coolio15 said:


> Oh so many in my second town...
> View attachment 45713
> Oh, jesus, Graham 0_0
> View attachment 45714
> PLAYA XD
> View attachment 45715
> Stop trying to seduce me Octavian, It's not going to work
> View attachment 45716
> Ummm..okay, didn't know Diana was into THAT XD



Almost as good as mine... ALMOST...


----------



## poliwag0

Toilets are dirty.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ricky, please...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Ami Mercury

Is it just me or is this pretty much just a 'Rocco is a pervert' thread, considering how much of this thread is about him?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> Is it just me or is this pretty much just a 'Rocco is a pervert' thread, considering how much of this thread is about him?



Also, I seem to be the only one that actually LIKES him. Oh, crud, did I say too much?


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ami Mercury said:


> Is it just me or is this pretty much just a 'Rocco is a pervert' thread, considering how much of this thread is about him?



I tried to post screenshots about other villagers, but, apparently, I fail at it


----------



## Mario3DWorld777




----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Also, I seem to be the only one that actually LIKES him. Oh, crud, did I say too much?



I like him too!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> I like him too!



Glad that you like him as well, but don't try and flirt with h...No no... Never mind...


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Glad that you like him as well, but don't try and flirt with h...No no... Never mind...



Don't worry I wouldn't, because I'm a strait male!

Hippos are just among my favorite animals, plus he's Cranky!


----------



## stitchmaker

Does anyone have a screenshot with a jock conversation about watching or walking by a work crew?
That one is dirty.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> Don't worry I wouldn't, because I'm a strait male!
> 
> Hippos are just among my favorite animals, plus he's Cranky!



Well, glad to hear that... But still... NO ONE TRY TO GET HIM. HE'S MINE.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...Guys?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## IncendiaryPyro

This is incredibly hot.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

IncendiaryPyro said:


> View attachment 47309
> 
> This is incredibly hot.



...what?


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ...what?


----------



## Pokemonprime

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 46106View attachment 46107View attachment 46108View attachment 46109



You'll only get the joke of the second picture if you play The Sims


----------



## CR33P

bump


----------



## Explosivo25

I don't think I'd want to stay on woohoo terms with any of the villagers. I'd be like "NOPENOPENOPE" and running away as fast as I can.


----------



## jiheishou

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ...what?



Omg D:


----------



## Hirisa




----------



## JellyBeans

Hirisa said:


> View attachment 47522
> 
> View attachment 47523



bumping this thread up to say OMFG


----------



## Hirisa

JellyBeans said:


> bumping this thread up to say OMFG



Naughty stuff, right?


----------



## Coolio15

Hamlet is REALLY into fish XD

Oh Keaton.........

First Octavian, now Kyle. Come on guys I'm not THAT irresistable.


----------



## Coolio15

Bump, I want see some more


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Le Ham

I'm not too sure about this one, but...


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 56778



Pfffffff... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## mattyboo1

lol I love this thread. Ill have to search through my own 3ds photos.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump. Let's keep on adding those photos, guys!


----------



## Marisska

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 56777
> 
> View attachment 56778


omg, I had Tex in my town and he was so hilarious....


----------



## Tessie




----------



## quwail

It's always Keaton who says the dirty things.  Why is it always Keaton?


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler



Use your imagination for these...




They're not funny :[


----------



## Cam1

Lol these are hilarious


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

All of them are so friggin funny!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bumping this thread to mark me the 200th post! Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Stacie

That's a bit too personal, Diva. :x


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Stacie said:


> View attachment 57314
> 
> That's a bit too personal, Diva. :x



The funniest part is the fact your town's name is "my pants!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 57311
> 
> View attachment 57312



PUNS FTW!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 57452



Pfft... BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ChixChi7




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## nekosync

I like you, Rodeo, but not in _this_ way!


----------



## Le Ham

Makes me wish I hadn't accidentally deleted the picture of Wendy talking about her "woodworking skills"...


----------



## Hey_Quackidee

I love Shari! Shari's great! I don't know why Emile hated her so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I know that. I'm trying to get as close as possible to getting all of chuggaa's villagers so if I ever meet him in real life, all I have to do is show him my town, and then the volume warning.


I had Biskit!! But then he moved. So now, the only villager we have in common is Pietro.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

i juST


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## uncle

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 58541
> 
> View attachment 58548



Ahahahaha 10/10


----------



## Xyle

Tessie said:


>


 this is the funnest one i have seen


----------



## FluffyFroakie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 58541
> 
> View attachment 58548



Absolutely PERFECT.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Tessie said:


>



Trying...not...to...laugh... DAH, ITS NO USE.


----------



## Coolio15

My reaction to this thread.

Please not in front of me, Lyman xD

Kay, Lopez=Creeper.

I really just don't want to know.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## LambdaDelta

I missed getting a screenshot due to only barely paying attention, but Ribbot asked for some furniture.

So I went and caught him an octopus. (want to get an octopus in all the villager's houses)

His response: "Thanks! In return I'll give you this legendary old stool of mine."

_gross_


----------



## mahkala

Blockmayus said:


> The levels to which I will stoop down in order to make plot resetting a bit more entretaining



this. this one is my favorite. omg


----------



## jeizun

i have... one screenshot that i took when i had my old town. it's gotten a fair amount of notes on tumblr. i just hope it won't get me in trouble xD

clicky


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

jeizun said:


> i have... one screenshot that i took when i had my old town. it's gotten a fair amount of notes on tumblr. i just hope it won't get me in trouble xD
> 
> clicky



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! CAN'T HOLD IN THE LAUGHTER!!! I'm making that Bluebear's catchphrase.


----------



## Cam1

jeizun said:


> i have... one screenshot that i took when i had my old town. it's gotten a fair amount of notes on tumblr. i just hope it won't get me in trouble xD
> 
> clicky


I can't do this anymore. This crap is too funny. Why are animals so perverted and why is there no language barrier for catchprases? I'm laughing my butt off right now


----------



## jeizun

there's a language barrier, i just went under "other" and found a letter that looks exactly like the regular c and it bypassed the filters


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

jeizun said:


> i have... one screenshot that i took when i had my old town. it's gotten a fair amount of notes on tumblr. i just hope it won't get me in trouble xD
> 
> clicky



I AM SQUEALING


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Um...


----------



## Seira

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Um...




You seem to have a nudist in your town XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Um...



That managed to cheer me up. Thank you.


----------



## jeizun

i don't want to know.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

jeizun said:


> i don't want to know.


----------



## locke54

jeizun said:


> i don't want to know.



I laughed so hard XD I think I might have a few i just gotta go check lol


----------



## Swiftstream




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Swiftstream said:


>



How does she say that?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## jeizun

Swiftstream said:


>



oh my god i need to know how this happened


----------



## Mercedes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg nasty Roland


----------



## CR33P

Luckypinch said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omfg nasty Roland



oh my god lol


----------



## tolisamarie

This was from my old town:






LMFAO!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

tolisamarie said:


> This was from my old town:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!



Man.that's nasty......but hilarious!


----------



## jeizun

tolisamarie said:


> This was from my old town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!



LOOOL omg that's great


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Not from New Leaf, but...


----------



## Meira

Oh my gosh these are hilarious! I've seem some on Tumblr


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 61668


Ahaha, oh wow. Great instructions!

(So what was he actually talking about?)


----------



## BHawks

Lmfao these are brilliant. Do you all plan for these, or are they just by chance?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Campy said:


> Ahaha, oh wow. Great instructions!
> 
> (So what was he actually talking about?)



I think he was just talking about how tedious digging around for stuff is but when he said that line I knew I had to slap it on this thread.


----------



## groovymayor

I WAS HOPING THERE WAS A THREAD LIKE THIS BECAUSE THIS HAPPENED TO ME TODAY

​


----------



## Vizionari

groovymayor said:


> I WAS HOPING THERE WAS A THREAD LIKE THIS BECAUSE THIS HAPPENED TO ME TODAY
> 
> View attachment 61795​



lol brilliant, Colton, just brilliant


----------



## seigakaku

jeizun said:


> i have... one screenshot that i took when i had my old town. it's gotten a fair amount of notes on tumblr. i just hope it won't get me in trouble xD
> 
> clicky


I am literally screaming omfg I haven't seen that on tumblr yet.


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> I think he was just talking about how tedious digging around for stuff is but when he said that line I knew I had to slap it on this thread.


Oh, I see! Haha, I would never have guessed.


----------



## Debra

Wow, lemme just leave this here






_Ooh baby_


----------



## SeccomMasada

oh my...


----------



## Explosivo25

I finally have some!



Apparently it's his first time?



Note the position of Pekoe's head.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

View attachment 62593


----------



## mayofgotham

Swiftstream said:


>



That's edited! It still made me laugh 

- - - Post Merge - - -



> View attachment 57312



OMG LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



> View attachment 57312



OMG LOL


----------



## jeizun

Debra said:


> Wow, lemme just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ooh baby_



poor rolf, get him out of that shirt


----------



## spCrossing

Spoiler










This town....


----------



## CR33P

apparently some of you are confused on what i meant by dirty lol


----------



## Debra

jeizun said:


> poor rolf, get him out of that shirt



Don't worry, he is not wearing that shirt anymore e_e but I couldn't care less about what my villagers wear.

Ontopic: Yay, new screenies ^_^


----------



## Meloetta

What... kind of things exactly?





Uh.





Beau confirmed for being a footfetish furry.





You don't even have a nose?









... o:





Snake stop.


----------



## CozyKitsune

WHYYYYYY


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Mayor Box




----------



## Vizionari

Mayor Box said:


> View attachment 63444



oh...Limberg...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gaston...have you ever considered what kind of "chemistry" you mean?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yeah, fossil hunting, sure.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay there are more posts! lol


I used this to get my avatar picture. I wasn't paying attention to what he was saying.


Mmmm...


heh heh pitfall


This always happens when my brother comes on tours lol


Maybe...


----------



## mahkala

this is still my favorite thread! omg


----------



## Allycat

ignore this. wrong thread!


----------



## gdolly




----------



## starlark

I didn't get a screenshot of this (though I should be able to if I talk to him repeatedly enough) but Julian told me earlier he loves beds because that's where dreams come true. o.o


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

J





Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 64031



OHHHHH MYYYYY.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Look at my character's eyes...Both of us know I want some...

- - - Post Merge - - -


So that's what you want from me, eh, Gaston? Well then... You. Me. Right now.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

That's all I've got.


----------



## Nunnafinga

As soon as my mayor's back is turned those ducks start goin' at it.Get a room!



Marshal's new "toy".


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Cucco said:


> That's all I've got.



That last one. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -


That laugh...He's planning on doing stuff to me... 0_0


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Wow, Gaston...I never thought you swung that way...

- - - Post Merge - - -


Stop trying to beg me for it, Gaston. It won't work.


----------



## Mushrooms

OMFG I WISH MY NOOB OF A BROTHER HADN'T SHOVED A PENNY UIN MY SD CARD PORT WWWWWHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## jeizun

oh my gosh, i live for this thread.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

-rainbow- said:


> OMFG I WISH MY NOOB OF A BROTHER HADN'T SHOVED A PENNY UIN MY SD CARD PORT WWWWWHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?



You should call someone to fix it.


----------



## Swiftstream

Laughing so hard right now.


----------



## ribbyn

I know stuff like "in bed" isn't the most original out there but...



kiki no


----------



## Vizionari

Swiftstream said:


> Laughing so hard right now.



it rolls off my tongue. even funnier when you keep saying it.


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

I took this a while back, but it fits here, so....


Bob, what are you doing.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

iOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Aryxia

-rainbow- said:


> OMFG I WISH MY NOOB OF A BROTHER HADN'T SHOVED A PENNY UIN MY SD CARD PORT WWWWWHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?



You can still get screenshots on your computer via Miiverse.


----------



## Mushrooms

Aryxia said:


> You can still get screenshots on your computer via Miiverse.


OMG how?


----------



## Mushrooms

OK I found out how, and:

Ummm, I'll pass...

Is it possible to do it with three?

This is dirty! Ugh!


----------



## Delphine

Cucco said:


>



OMG this one is wonderful xD


----------



## juicyness

Cucco said:


> That's all I've got.



720 for her cherry? What a cheap chick-en. 

So funny!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Cucco said:


>



OMG this pic is sooooo funny! And her cherry is aparently "prized" lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

FYI, Egbert is a he.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Vizionari

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 64559



lol you really have a thing with Gaston


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## starlark

So Deirdre asked my boyfriend to get her a cherry...she also seemed to be interested in my morning glory. o.o






_"Ya feel me?"_


----------



## Classygirl

I wish I knew on iPad how to upload to from my ds I have some really golden laugh until you fall moments.
   I haven't read all yet but want to say this thread has made me so happy, laughing that I thank all who shared. The ones earlier of Wolfgang had me doubling over as well as the Claw foot tub, and the did you lick it while I wasn't looking, I haven't laughed so hard and that's the best medicine to be cliche.


----------



## Explosivo25

I'm glad you're enjoying them.

I posted this on the hilarious moments thread but forgot to post it here:



Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## ribbyn

graham no


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## kyasarin

ribbyn said:


> View attachment 65153
> 
> graham no



aww I have him too! I love what he's wearing there. Was he visiting you?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 57311
> 
> View attachment 57312



OMG JOEY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


>



jfc o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

After seeing a lot of these, some of you guys must have dirty minds irl since some of stuff they're saying is stuff that people wouldn't usually think dirty about lol


----------



## baileyanne94

Just got these two...


----------



## roseychuu

baileyanne94 said:


> View attachment 66120View attachment 66121
> 
> Just got these two...


haha i love the last one~ especially the expression on his face!


----------



## baileyanne94

roseychuu said:


> haha i love the last one~ especially the expression on his face!



Haha thanks, really ties it together I'd say...


----------



## Jade Quinzell

wow I love this thread >.<


----------



## Sholee

these are freak'n hilarious


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 66081



This made my day


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bumping this thread up. Keep them coming, guys!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Vizionari said:


> lol you really have a thing with Gaston



Why, yes I do!


----------



## patriceflanders

Miya902 said:


> I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.
> 
> View attachment 42421


----------



## ribbyn

kyasarin said:


> aww I have him too! I love what he's wearing there. Was he visiting you?



Ack, I only just now saw this, sorry! I think I gave him that shirt for his birthday, he's in something different now but he wore that thing for months, haha. And yeah, the pic was taken a long time ago but iirc he was visiting.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

No. Please don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Nunnafinga

Heh..I didn't realize Roald was so...gifted.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...perform what? Wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## okun0ichio




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Fang saying in my old file that I should demonstrate hot yoga to him... 0_o


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Apparently it's his first time...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, then...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I recall on one of my old files, I misread something when Lobo was showing me his juicy apple clock.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The position of his head...


----------



## KT K

I couldn't resist. Peaches has always kind of struck me as somewhat satanic horse (those x eyes).


----------



## oranje

Well the censors don't catch everything...
 


- - - Post Merge - - -



I never saw Bunnie the same way after that.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...Get away from me...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Just for your sanity, it's in spoilers.


Spoiler






The best part is that I actually sent him this letter.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Fairytale

- - - Post Merge - - -

No idea why its upsidedown


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Oh, so now I'M the perv?!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## littleporkchop

CR33P said:


> I took a great one a while ago.. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys have some?



I don't understand the "Morning Glory" one... It would make sense to me if it said "Morning Wood".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> Ive posted it before but it always make me giggle. For those of who you get it...
> 
> View attachment 42396



Ok I get this one!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Is Shari secretly Flo Rida?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yeah, time capsules, sure. I know what you were trying to say there.


So THAT'S why you're being a flirt; to find someone to make TADPOLES-hey, wanna grab some dinner later?

- - - Post Merge - - -


As I was saying, guys...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And there's this one when he came over to ba- HANG OUT. I SAID NOTHING SUGGESTIVE, GOT IT?!


- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Ignore the Santa outfit. I time traveled for Toy Day.


----------



## MayorAriella

This thread gives me life omg


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

MayorAriella said:


> This thread gives me life omg


I KNOW, RIGHT?!


----------



## tobi!




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## ribbyn




----------



## BetaChorale

I have a whole bunch of these, I don't know if they've all been done yet.


Spoiler



View attachment 68390
View attachment 68391
View attachment 68392
Ok these next three are a string of events:
View attachment 68393
View attachment 68394
View attachment 68395
i don't wanna know about what kinda hole she digs.
View attachment 68396
View attachment 68397
View attachment 68398 Nice save.
View attachment 68400Not a nice save.
View attachment 68399
Another storyline:
View attachment 68401
View attachment 68402
View attachment 68403
I KNEW IT!


I have more, but I'll wait until there's a lot more XD


----------



## Jade Quinzell

ha ha this made my night


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I still remember Croque saying: "I'll probably ask for your help again, so be ready for me in the future!"


----------



## Sholee

Norski said:


> View attachment 68371



ahahahaha i love this one


----------



## Fairytale

Norski said:


> View attachment 68371



Thats just too funny xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler




Coach, that's none of your business.


Oh dang...he knows. (Had to censor it out for obvious reasons, lol.)


Watch what exactly?


----------



## badcrumbs

These are all pretty hilarious. I need to start screen-shotting mine, because most of my villagers call me "hotstuff". It makes for some humorous exchanges.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

badcrumbs said:


> These are all pretty hilarious. I need to start screen-shotting mine, because most of my villagers call me "hotstuff". It makes for some humorous exchanges.



I honestly cannot say what Croque started calling me. I will be banned from the forum.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The first thing that comes to mind is Like a Boss by Lonely Island.


----------



## oranje

Uh...


----------



## Imstillyourzelda

I have quite a funny fortune I received from Katrina....quite risque....









Definitely one of the funniest things I've experienced in-game.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I had so many when I invited Croque to visit my place...






Also these...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

There was the present that Croque sent me the day after I invited him over to my place. A rococo bed. Wow, dude. Never realized you thought of me that way.


----------



## oranje




----------



## Waluigi

Croque is a pedo thread


----------



## oranje




----------



## LillyKay

Norski said:


> View attachment 68371



Hahahahaha... hahaha!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

>.> well,  I am the mayor...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Waluigi said:


> Croque is a pedo thread



And it started as Rocco being one...until he unexpectedly moved out.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## ElysiaCrossing

omg this thread is the best thing ever!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, Kabuki is starting to flirt with me, and copied Croque's new catchphrase of "in my bed." Looks like they're gonna be fighting over me...

And then there's this:

Croque is trying to seduce me into not wanting to be with Kabuki.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

SHARI NO


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I ship these two so much.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Curly dropped by the other day with his new bundle of joy(see official screenshot thread).It seems that he and Truffles failed to use "protection"........

Ooops.....I need to remember to shut the door to the smoker when the pigs come to visit.It could be one of their relatives in there!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69081
> 
> Curly dropped by the other day with his new bundle of joy(see official screenshot thread).It seems that he and Truffles failed to use "protection"........



Yeah, Croque had a baby bed in his room for a few days as well. AND DON'T BE GETTING IDEAS.

And I know this link isn't a screenshot, but it's still kind of dirty.


----------



## CR33P

omg these recents ones
gold.

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Vizionari

CR33P said:


> omg these recents ones
> gold.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


At least Apollo's being direct.


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Yeah, Croque had a baby bed in his room for a few days as well. AND DON'T BE GETTING IDEAS.
> 
> And I know this link isn't a screenshot, but it's still kind of dirty.



Wow,that Croque can shake his froggy booty.I kind of regret kicking him out of my frog town now.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

CR33P said:


> omg these recents ones
> gold.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



APOLLO, STOP IT WITH YOUR SICK LOVE GAMES.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Wow,that Croque can shake his froggy booty.I kind of regret kicking him out of my frog town now.



I have no choice but to say this... DAT@$$.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I can also just imagine Croque drinking too much punch, high as a cloud at Club LOL, and I walk over to say hi, and...automatic pitched tent. Then there's me running to my home, hiding behind a chalkboard, when Croque busts down the door, and...I think you guys know where this is going...


----------



## en_1gma

i don't even


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

en_1gma said:


> i don't even



Oh, I DO even... Hehehe...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bumpy bump. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

The time I went back to Croque's birthday and gave him a juicy apple clock as a present. He loved it. To this day I still secretly wait for him to replace it and say he wants to show me it. >;3


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69217
> 
> View attachment 69218



PIETRO, NO.
And Jomphrey is officially a shipping pair.


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> PIETRO, NO.
> And Jomphrey is officially a shipping pair.



Heh...Jomphrey.Hamphrey acts like he's Joey's grouchy uncle and on the other side of town,Gaston is the same way with Rudy.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh...Jomphrey.Hamphrey acts like he's Joey's grouchy uncle and on the other side of town,Gaston is the same way with Rudy.



Gasdy!


----------



## MayorRachel

Nothing interesting ever happens in my town ;_; wah..but if it does, I'll be sure to take a picture! XD These ae hilarious!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ran into Lucky having a conversation with Roald. This is what Lucky said when I tried to eavesdrop. 



Then Zell invited me over to his house and said this to me as soon as I got there.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The fact we're behind a chalkboard... Thanks, game.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I just changed Croque's greeting to "You want the D."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bumpity bump.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Oh, what I think of you? Well... Hehehe... >:3


----------



## Hyasynth

I don't have a dirty enough mind for the dirtiest of screenshots, but...


Petty things like gender won't stop Zell from hitting on the new next-door neighbor and succeeding.


----------



## badcrumbs

It was my second character's birthday yesterday ...





Thanks for spreading my secret, Clay! What a jerk.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69544



Croque once said those exact words to me. >:3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mayorofskyloft

Once Knox asked me to fill out this petition for him.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oopsie!I guess I should have knocked.........


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69755
> 
> Oopsie!I guess I should have knocked.........



Shipping. Oh, I visited your dream town. It looks great!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

And I just saw the video of the half human half frog baby... I'm scared for my life...


----------



## Melody

I probably have so many, but I don't feel like digging them up right now xD I love the ones everyone else is posting though!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Apparently Croque writes fanfiction...and wants to make it real, if you know what I mean... *eyebrow raise*


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Shipping. Oh, I visited your dream town. It looks great!



Thanks.Which of my towns did you visit?I visited your town last week but I can't remember which mayor I was playing as(nice town,btw).

Colton and Groucho are an item for sure.They live on opposite sides of my town but still find time for manly horse/bear love.Colton even has Groucho's catchphrase.


----------



## jeizun

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


>



this has been the only funny one i've seen on here lately


----------



## BetaChorale

OKOK, i know this isn't a screenshot, but hear me out-

Bill moved out of my new cycling town, and I don't really bother checking the mail much. I got around to deleting some, and you know how you have to read it before you toss it? Well I got to Bill's and it said:

"Today's the day, Panda!
it's time for me to say 
good-bye to this town and 
everyone in it. I'm gonna 
miss you guys. I made so 
many happy, sweaty 
memories here! Stay fierce.
                     Sincerely, Bill"

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## nard

Yeah, Shep, that was great! (*≧∀≦)ゞ








Erm, are you and T-Bone dating? I ship it. T-Bapi.​


----------



## Camillion

Dirty little mastermind of a tiger


----------



## nard

Bump! C'mon guys, I wanna see some screenshots!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Vizionari

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 71053



rofl


----------



## Nunnafinga

By the look on Erik's face,I'd say he's probably giving Fuchsia something from Victoria's Secret.Deer lust.....


----------



## badcrumbs

I finally uploaded a bunch of screenshots from the past month or so. I liked these (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Vizionari

badcrumbs said:


> I finally uploaded a bunch of screenshots from the past month or so. I liked these (✿◠‿◠)


dat face on Cookie, though...


----------



## badcrumbs

Vizionari said:


> dat face on Cookie, though...



I like to think that she's squinting, trying to see his microscopic junk.


----------



## badcrumbs

Prince just realized what he said.


----------



## Cobber

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Thanks for making me Google that.



LMAO!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## gerbilfluff

Just over here cracking up every time a villager sells me their cherry...

(52 Bells?! Goldie, you can charge more than that! Stand up for yourself, gal!)


----------



## badcrumbs

Boone seduced me.


----------



## bubbles-crossing

Bump


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bumpity bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

How does the game know that I sometimes send my animals pervy love letters?


----------



## Koala_Tea_

I post the funny ones , some are kinda dirty idk xD



Spoiler


----------



## rosabelle

At least Fang reassures me, y'know. :')


----------



## McMuffinburger

Have i got a bunch XD






This one however i took today XD


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

McMuffinburger said:


> This one however i took today XD



Best. Town. Name. Ever.


----------



## McMuffinburger

best one hands down


----------



## Cuppycakez

rosabelle said:


> At least Fang reassures me, y'know. :')
> 
> View attachment 75200
> View attachment 75201


This is the best


----------



## Kirby of the Stars

You have no idea how many girls want me to have their "Cherry" and how many guys have wanted to give me their "banana". Shep says its okay, though, because his parents give him plenty of banana. :x Poor Shep.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I have too many to count. Here are some-






My favorite one:


I basically died when I tread that.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

For those of you that get the reference...

I have got to give the greeting to Rod. Lol, pirate jokes.
Also some more...


Spoiler






Kabuki, you're such a flirt...


----------



## Disband

blossum said:


> Uh.. maybe 15+
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42531View attachment 42532View attachment 42533View attachment 42534



lololol


----------



## Mekan1

This is more like try not to laugh thread


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have no words, Chief (Foxy).


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## RhinoK

MERENGUE U R A CAKE

420 or the fact she's actually a cake

hehe cherries are on sale... CHERRY

You're welcome, OCTOPUS.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## keybug55

I don't feel like posting screenshots right now but I get really weirded out when lazy villagers mention that other villagers have "ticklish feet"

Sure Tucker, just get your fetishes away from me.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Drake, I know you want me, but you...just leave me be...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

If you can't read the text in the drawing:
Bertha: Is that a cactus in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
Me: It's just a cactus.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Stop it, Moose...


----------



## Jarrad

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 75467
> Stop it, Moose...



HOW IS THIS IN ANY SHAPE OR FORM REMOTELY DIRTY?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Jarrad said:


> HOW IS THIS IN ANY SHAPE OR FORM REMOTELY DIRTY?



"I'm ready for anything!"


----------



## Rococo

Man, I wish I could find it, but there was a point in time where Mint just kept asking me to give her my cherry.


----------



## Jarrad

Bob: "I'm feeling a bit chilly... I need something to warm me up!"

This thread: "And this game is rated a 3+?!?!"


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I invited Bill over my place. I have a habit of talking to my animals on my way to my house... Everything that Bill said sounded messed up...


----------



## tokkio

LillyKay said:


> That Tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those eyes. He thought it was his day but then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I honestly cannot put the others. I will be banned from the forum.



omg these are just soooo...


----------



## Jamborenium

not really dirty in context but that dialog with that face tho'
it's like Dr. shrunk please...don't make that kind of face when you say something like that dude


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Nebudelic said:


> not really dirty in context but that dialog with that face tho'
> it's like Dr. shrunk please...don't make that kind of face when you say something like that dude



HAHAH xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Might as well bump this up... :3


----------



## infinikitten

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I invited Bill over my place. I have a habit of talking to my animals on my way to my house... Everything that Bill said sounded messed up...
> View attachment 76047
> View attachment 76048
> View attachment 76050



BILL NO

Everyone thinks this cute little duck is innocent but he was spouting innuendos like there was no tomorrow when I had him

Or my mind was in the gutter. Probably some combination of both.


----------



## worldofdrakan

Yup. I'm totally going to be stalking this thread. It's pure gold!


----------



## ~Mae~

Ohmigod I just remembered once, Pango said 'Do you want to have my gently used banana?' O.O lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sherry said:


> View attachment 42633
> Stumbled on this on my SD card. xD



Bruce's face XD


----------



## ~Mae~

Henry says all the time 'Hey, darling, I need your help. I'm desperate! ER- for FURNITURE!'


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Iv'e really had no dirty dialog yet xD


----------



## June

this is from way back, but dizzy tried to give me a nickname once


----------



## MayorDarryn

_"I'll fill you up alright, Lionel. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)" _






_"......The real question is if you know, Muffy"_






_"Ain't nothing suspicious about this, Muffy ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)"_






_"W-what kind of 'nutty' favor, Muffy?"_






_"Open wide, Lionel"_






_"( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)"_​


----------



## Luxanna

oh mira


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## tolisamarie

I posted this before but I think it's worth a re-post...


----------



## CR33P

what have i done


----------



## MayorDarryn

CR33P said:


> what have i done



a great thing.


----------



## Le Lenny

Some of them I laughed, some I just smiled, but others I cringed.


----------



## Alienfish

Nidalee said:


> oh mira



/thread.

So she uses.. that kind of toys then


----------



## MagsyPies

This might be the best thread on tbt :')


----------



## realize

Rocco seems to really like you


----------



## DarkFox7

... Nah, I'm good...


I can see why.






Someone has a fetish.


----------



## behth

This is great. xD


----------



## UtopiaJ

This thread is the best omg.....


----------



## Mignon

I don't have an SD card to take screenshots but Julian especially likes to make easily misinterpreted comments to me. Grizzly also said something along the lines of stalking me the other day but I can't recall exactly what it was...?


----------



## matt

I sped past great one the other day mashing to get through text. Should have slowed a bit


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's some old ones I have lying around:


----------



## oath2order

I posted here in this thread about a year ago and it's still hysterical.

I have not matured.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Chief's new greeting...


----------



## PlasmaPower

I had Bob mention that Whitney had ticklish feet multiple times.

I guess Bob is a Deviant art user?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

worldofdrakan said:


> Just dropping in to say that this thread helped me to decide my last dreamie. It's Croque!



Glad I inspired you! Just don't let chuggaaconroy find out; he'd call you insane!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

These are from then original Animal Crossing for the GameCube, but they're still pretty messed up...


Spoiler




A...a game? 0.0


You ate a CHERRY.


Fang, keep your wet dreams to yourself.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I'll have this thread reported. There are children watching.


----------



## toenuki

AAAH OMG THESE ARE HILARIOUS




BEAU!!!


WHAAAT?!


I'm just... gonna leave now...


----------



## Luxanna

Sure... A fish..


----------



## toenuki

View attachment 86261
I'm just... gonna leave now...


----------



## meenz

I can't post anything but this thread is beautiful  I'll be directing myself here whenever I have a bad day, haha!


----------



## mynooka

This thread is glorious


----------



## LaBelleFleur

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 86240



Off topic, but Kabuki looks completely evil in this screenshot... 0.o

I'll see if I have any funny ones saved later. This thread has made me see the game in a whole new light... not sure if that's a good thing... xD


----------



## Jarrad




----------



## toenuki

Make him leave...


----------



## Mentagon

Do I even need to say anything


----------



## toenuki

ANKHA! Omg...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ankha, you are acting very mysterious

You have got to be _kitten_ me right _meow_ *buh dum tiss*


----------



## PlasmaPower

Take a look at the back of Chevre's e-Reader card...



Spoiler


----------



## tumut

behth said:


> This is great. xD
> 
> View attachment 85823




Doc knows about butts.


----------



## pippy1994

I have more where that came from


----------



## Mentagon

"I farted, and agreed."
Sounds like a line out of classic literature.


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad said:


>



And he is yellow.. god *Dead*


----------



## Tap Dancer

Noiru said:


> And he is yellow.. god *Dead*



Tammy is a girl. Boys have their name in blue and girls are in pink. Tammy is also a feminine name IRL.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## CorgiKnight

I always found this one amusing. Such puerile humour :')


----------



## Yoshisaur

These are hilarious! OMG. I had one the other day but didn't think to screenshot it. Now I can't even remember what it said


----------



## Silas James Reel

Brb getting Rocco


----------



## FancyThat

This thread is so funny . I had this with Diana the other day which I thought might suit the thread;


----------



## pippy1994

I do now.


My friend wouldn't let me off Rocco's bed. DX

Oh also this one http://pippy1994.deviantart.com/art/Never-Again-458081050?q=gallery:Pippy1994/14893260&qo=33
The file is too big so I couldn't post it here... worst decision I've made. XD


----------



## Stalfos

View attachment 86635
Thanks. I've been working out.

View attachment 86636
Do tell.

View attachment 86637
Down, boy!

View attachment 86638
Well, just... keep it to yourself.

View attachment 86639
Rolf is looking a bit uncomfortable...

View attachment 86640
No comment.


----------



## Mentagon

why


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bruce thought she would look great wearing this.




How will your house get messy exactly?

Edit: Sorry that the pics are sideways, they weren't intended to be that way.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Soooooooooooo I should not be allowed to make catchphrases for my villagers. I saw someone name their town or give one of their villagers the term "in my butt". Today I decided that was a good idea.

Jitters just told me: "Am I having deja vu, in my butt?"

I couldn't be bothered to upload a screen shot but I was nearly crying with laughter.


----------



## matt

Some dirty minded people here lol
Saw some girl on island with an unusual phallic hair style. It was basically bald with a winky pointing backwards. Any ideas? Whether IR was a wig or not o dont know. It was red
Here it is


----------



## Yoshisaur

matt said:


> Some dirty minded people here lol
> Saw some girl on island with an unusual phallic hair style. It was basically bald with a winky pointing backwards. Any ideas? Whether IR was a wig or not o dont know. It was red
> Here it is
> View attachment 87098


Oh yeah, that's a wig. It's called pigtail. You can get it from the able sisters.


----------



## SRS

My boyfriend doesn't like the smug personality so he made Shep extra creepy with his catchphrase. Unfortunately, now Caroline the sweet little squirrel is saying it too. But when paired with the Shep's greeting.....


----------



## MayorDarryn

". . ."


----------



## CrazyCat42

He seemed like the kind who would that stupid catchphrase but I love how perfectly it worked here/


----------



## Souji

Well, I have this... for some reason.............


----------



## Nunnafinga

Aoba said:


> Well, I have this... for some reason.............



Heh.....I have the same problem in my town.Here's some Beau-doo:


----------



## Jinglefruit

Have a collection of some of the dirty things from my tumblr.  




Political scandals with mayor Jingle.


#threesomeproblems


I have a few ideas... 


Discussing tonights plans with bae.


Uhhhhm...


----------



## starlite

heh...
​


----------



## Snazzapple

You guys and your dirty minds, although some of these posts make me laugh for hours. I never knew villagers would say these things, unless of course, you change their catchphrase and have them give you a dirty nick name which kinda takes the fun out of it. Or when you give them the item or is about an item isn't really funny either.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## bumblebeeee

"Oh, mayor! I was only having a conversation with Static, please don't misunderstand!"


"This rooms smells of Static.."

Dunno if these dialogues are in the English version as well but yeah.


----------



## CrazyCat42

ummm... what?


----------



## tumut

This thread should be stickied.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyhook said:


> This thread should be stickied.



Yes, yes it should. It deserves it, mostly because these would probably get lost in the other one.


----------



## matt

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh.....I have the same problem in my town.Here's some Beau-doo:
> 
> View attachment 87306



What is that stuff?


----------



## Nunnafinga

matt said:


> What is that stuff?



It's a rare mushroom but it looks like some sort of dung.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bumblebeeee said:


> View attachment 87730
> "Oh, mayor! I was only having a conversation with Static, please don't misunderstand!"
> 
> View attachment 87731
> "This rooms smells of Static.."
> 
> Dunno if these dialogues are in the English version as well but yeah.



Yeah..I believe the bottom screenshot has an English version.I have a screenshot somewhere(I'l post it if I can find it)of Marshal in Octavian's house saying something like"This house smells like Octavian....sort of like old beans and maple syrup".


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## ShinyYoshi

Skyhook said:


> This thread should be stickied.



I thought the same thing today.
I love this thread!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

You sick freaks.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Silas James Reel

I've had a villager try to sell me their cherry for 69 Bells


----------



## Aestivate

Nunnafinga said:


> It's a rare mushroom but it looks like some sort of dung.



Yeah, you can only gain rare mushrooms when you've the perfect town status.


----------



## Mentagon

I will never get tired of Bam. Or this urinal.


----------



## Stalfos

So, a few days ago Beardo gave me his "bear pole"... T-T I wish I had caught it on picture.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Pippy1994, I now regret using your Rocco's catchphrase as Chief's catchphrase in my town... 0////0


----------



## J e s s i c a

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 88726
> Pippy1994, I now regret using your Rocco's catchphrase as Chief's catchphrase in my town... 0////0



omfg XD


----------



## Angel-Immy

haha katie i think rocco likes you


----------



## Katattacc

Aw man I have some really funny ones, but I don't know how to upload them to my computer  Some of them are kind of innapropriate tho lol


----------



## Jarrad

like literally 9/10 of these screenshots aren't even dirty

Yall need jesus

its never too late to repent


----------



## Link of Hyrule

I might as well bump this thread. I would post some pictures, but I don't have enough tbt.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

I took this one yesterday


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## JeffreyAC

What!?

- - - Post Merge - - -






Eyes up buddy!


----------



## Starwarriormarth




----------



## CrazyCat42

Starwarriormarth said:


> View attachment 94148
> View attachment 94149
> View attachment 94150
> View attachment 94151
> View attachment 94152
> View attachment 94153



It's like a child with mad libs and yet I still crack up every time.


----------



## Rudy

I would actually feel quite bad posting anything 'dirty' when it came to AC. It's just too much of an innocent game for such a thing to happen (or is it? lol).


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## mintellect

This is amazing, too bad i can't post screenies


----------



## Twifairy

In Chugga's defense, I had Croque and hated him, then he passed along to my friend and she's mad now. He's the plague. I always thought he liked Pietro a ton.


----------



## Dunquixote

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 95039



Hahaha!  XD

Mine probably aren't as good, but here are the ones I bothered taking screenshots of; honestly, I didn't give some of the dialogue that people here took screenshots, much thought about being dirty--maybe for a second, before forgetting completely about it.  The ones I'm posting are ones that I thought about more:


----------



## Twifairy

I was actually browsing this thread when Phoebe did this


----------



## erikaeliseh

this is the best thread


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

That's quite the euphemism, Tom.


Next she'll want to make it an interactive exhibit.


----------



## Dunquixote

erikaeliseh said:


> this is the best thread



I agree .  It's funny; ten years ago, I never would have thought that a game like this would make me wonder what the developers were thinking ~ like if the dialogue or anything really was as "innocent" as it appeared...  Then, as I grew older, hung around and talked to people who weren't modest like me about talking about certain subjects...I guess there was no escaping from it for me, since I the spotted garden eel made my mind go in the gutter... <.< if you know what I mean.


----------



## Silas James Reel

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> That's quite the euphemism, Tom.
> View attachment 119214
> 
> Next she'll want to make it an interactive exhibit.
> View attachment 119215



Explain the second one?


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

She's standing next to Michaelangelo's David. He's naked. Her statement "...but I don't hate it either" could be attributed to the fact that's she's standing next to a naked statue. Like, hey, this art thing isn't so bad. I'll aim for something more puerile next time.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Mick

I visited someone's town. They named it "My Butt". Hilarity ensues.


----------



## starrey

This is not mine but ew..


----------



## PlasmaPower

This is awkward.


----------



## mintellect

Shame nothing dirty happens to me in the game...

I'm probably gonna regret saying that, but this stuff is too funny!

Don't really get the morning glory thing though, and I probably shouldn't look it up because the morning glory is my birth flower and I don't want to be ashamed of that forever...

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 42582
> So, this just happened...



My friends get this, but I don't. They always tell me not to say 69 in front of certain people with dirty minds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> JESUS CHRIST, STATIC, STOP WITH YOUR SICK LOVE GAMES.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 43547
> She absolutely love-
> View attachment 43548
> ...what?



I'm dying xD

Sorry for posting old things but, this is just too funny!


----------



## Lucaboo

Ahaha this is hilarious! Sadly no I don't have any ;(


----------



## Opal

Oh my god these are so funny  I need to screenshot my game more often so when things like these happen I will be able to remember them  why didn't I think of this thread?


----------



## Mo6372

I have quite a few, but too lazy to upload. Going through these posts and some are so funny XD I love this game


----------



## Wrathie83

tolisamarie said:


> I posted this before but I think it's worth a re-post...



rotfpmsl brilliant!!!!


----------



## LillyKay

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 119273
> 
> View attachment 119274



Looool, oh my goodness. I like these. I used to upload before but became lazy. I have taken so many snaps and need to upload some.


----------



## Wrathie83

Sterling, now what I did tell you about bragging??? "Men who brag often lack!" *waggles finger*


----------



## Toaster

About what Ed? :v


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## The Blood Countess

I have a few. This one is my favorite, hehe... Oh Limberg, you know me so well.


----------



## Dunquixote




----------



## Nunnafinga

I've posted this one before but it's funnier coming from an angry pig.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Lol, these are all so great


----------



## Link of Hyrule

This is probably my best one


----------



## phamafy

oh my.... what the?!


----------



## Bjork

this isn't mine (found it on tumblr a while ago) but i love it


----------



## Coolio15

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 131230View attachment 131231



I'm laughing so hard. I've had Deli ask me that twice and I've never thought of it in that way


----------



## kwark

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 131230 View attachment 131231



How did you make a screenshot of the bottom screen?


----------



## Dunquixote

kwark said:


> How did you make a screenshot of the bottom screen?



You open up Miiverse while you're still in the game and then, when you post a screenshot, you can choose between the two screens of which one you want to post a picture from. :]


----------



## Taj

file:///C:/Users/Den/Desktop/Dropbox/Camera%20Uploads/2015-06-29%2013.33.18.jpg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ankha on a mission


----------



## Toaster

Well this is not exactly dirty, but it appears sparro likes to get high.



Moe please no


----------



## ams

View attachment 131823


----------



## ams

For some reason my post didn't bump the thread, so bump!


----------



## Heyden

Link of Hyrule said:


> This is probably my best oneView attachment 131417



my god


----------



## The221Believer

ams said:


> View attachment 131823



Lionel, good god. 

I can't get Gmail to work on my 3DS browser, so I can't upload the picture, but earlier Julian said he was going to bask in the fruity afterglow for as long as he could. 

I'll just bet you are, bae. I'll just bet.


----------



## LillyKay

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 128283
> 
> View attachment 128284



Oh my goodness, I am on the floor!


----------



## Nizzy

Haydenn said:


> my god



oh my word


----------



## mintellect

I have a super old picture where we were celebrating a bench or something. Back then i was thinking  "oh yay we're celebrating lemme take a picture" but i looked back on it and I saw Bianca wearing a snow shirt...making her look naked.

Have you guys ever taken a screenshot for one reason and later looked back on it and found it was really dirty and you didn't realize it back then?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 128283
> 
> View attachment 128284



...OH MY GOSH.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 128283
> 
> View attachment 128284



That first one killed me


----------



## Taj

Not mine, but too good to pass up


----------



## Dinosaurz

whoops


----------



## tumut

neester14 said:


> View attachment 132003
> 
> Not mine, but too good to pass up



How is that dirty?


----------



## Dunquixote

Three days ago, Keaton invited me to his house (or invited himself to my house; I can't remember)...


-Backs away slowly-  I don't know what you're thinking Keaton, but no, Keaton...just--no. <.<

I feel like there should be quotation marks around talk or more interesting stuff; or that there should be a pause here and there in the sentence.

Nevermind.  Just ignore this post.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dunquixote said:


> Three days ago, Keaton invited me to his house (or invited himself to my house; I can't remember)...
> View attachment 132052
> 
> -Backs away slowly-  I don't know what you're thinking Keaton, but no, Keaton...just--no. <.<
> 
> I feel like there should be quotation marks around talk or more interesting stuff; or that there should be a pause here and there in the sentence.


Lmao that's not dirty.
What is dirty is when you set your Villigers catchphrase too in my but. Can you get me a fish in my but? It just so wierd


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> How is that dirty?



No clue, but it's hilarious.


----------



## Dunquixote

Slammint said:


> Lmao that's not dirty.
> What is dirty is when you set your Villigers catchphrase too in my but. Can you get me a fish in my but? It just so wierd



Ah...well, sorry?  :/  I thought it could imply something "dirty" and I thought it was kind of funny. ><


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dunquixote said:


> Ah...well, sorry?  :/  I thought it could imply something "dirty" and I thought it was kind of funny. ><


It's kinda funny.
Pedo-Keaton


----------



## The221Believer

Dunquixote said:


> Ah...well, sorry?  :/  I thought it could imply something "dirty" and I thought it was kind of funny. ><



It totally does imply something, I agree. It's more funny than the purposeful setting of a catchphrase, because it just...happens. 

(I need to actually go and upload my screenshots, but it feels like so much work. /sob)


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

The museum immediately seemed much quieter and more echo-y than it had just a moment before.


----------



## Yay Sweets

Actually, I have some, but they weren't all bad.
Miiverse deleted them, though.

One was when I went to a house I streetpassed, and I took a screenshot of a room that was covered in a qr code. An ass qr code, you see.

Another was I took a pic of my character looking shocked at a computer screen, in which I put the comment "tfw you find r34 of something you didn't want to see".


----------



## mintellect

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> The museum immediately seemed much quieter and more echo-y than it had just a moment before.
> 
> View attachment 132117



...eww. Why Muffy...


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## LillyKay

neester14 said:


> View attachment 132003
> 
> Not mine, but too good to pass up



Lol, look who is talking!


----------



## Wrathie83

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 132226
> 
> View attachment 132227


O_0 Agnes you dirty mare!!!! Lol


 ............


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 132226
> 
> View attachment 132227



Nunnafinga has the funniest screenshots hands down.

Nothing dirty really happens to me, or at least i don't think so... My mind isn't as dirty as you guys xD


----------



## mintellect

Uhh...

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xaaV4yJlZUD3


----------



## Dinosaurz

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Uhh...
> 
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xaaV4yJlZUD3



Wtf. Lol


----------



## Mekan1

This is officially my favorite Thread on tbt.


----------



## tumut

Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz

Slye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132385
> View attachment 132386



WTF OMG WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO THE POOR MAYOR


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132385
> View attachment 132386



This... I don't know what to say...


----------



## Taj

Ah yes Marshal. My famous "Naked" design that forces you to hide in the orange roses

Ankha is determined


----------



## Wrathie83

Slye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132385
> View attachment 132386


W....t...0_o


----------



## tumut

I love Benji.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## mitzi_crossing

This one made me lol

(found on this website)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Uhhh... What do you think you're here for?





I guess my butt is appealing. Try not to sniff it, please. 





Poor Fang. He knows he's the third wheel.


----------



## Chanyeol

Siren137 said:


> Ive posted it before but it always make me giggle. For those of who you get it...
> 
> View attachment 42396



I'm dying of laughter because of that one XDD
And Katie's Rocco screenies hahah :')
But guys, how do y'all get beautiful screenies? I mean, I can screen on my 3DS but can't convert them to my computer of whatever.. Always have to take a picture with my phone.
Please tell me, what kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## tumut

Hmm...

,,,,,,

Jesus Christ...


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> View attachment 132929
> Hmm...
> View attachment 132930
> ,,,,,,
> View attachment 132931
> Jesus Christ...



What I think he means is that.. He has a horn! ..yeah! Nothing to worry about...heh heh...


----------



## Akimari

Hans... Hans no...


----------



## Taj

YESTERDAY


----------



## mintellect

Akimari said:


> View attachment 132937
> Hans... Hans no...



His face... Help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> View attachment 133000
> YESTERDAY
> View attachment 133001



Octopus ink smells like cotton candy CONFIRMED!


----------



## Wishes_Delicious

Snake just came into my house without warning and told me that the reason for his muscles... was a coconut. .-.


----------



## Dunquixote

This screenshot was taken after Marshal left Kiki's house; she had requested me to bring him to her house.


----------



## Chunkybunneh

Akimari said:


> "Oh okay so some kid made a cut-out poster of a curvy la-- WAIT THAT'S ISABELLE. NO. STOP. END IT."



OH and to clarify XD i didnt make it and its NOT in my town. LOL i found it in one of my good friend's town's i had to take a screen shot.
and your comment made me choke on my water xD


----------



## Kuroh

Sly was just running down the stairs but his silhouette ended up looking pretty awkward...


----------



## mintellect

Beware, an alligator ghost is haunting you house...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Legitimately thought this meant photos of the game taken with a camera/phone with a dirty 3DS screen...Boy was I wrong...


----------



## Dinosaurz

This isn't exactly 'dirty', but it is pretty funny.



Spoiler








Aww, Kyle when Wolfgang moved in




Uh, didn't mean to interrupt anything....




Who says love can't be like this?




Argument when Wolfgang stole Kyles catchphrase.
Lmao, them too are together for sure <3


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Freya be strawberry jelly.

I ship Kyle and Wolfgang too. Wolfgang probably has that rose pressed


----------



## Dinosaurz

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Freya be strawberry jelly.
> 
> I ship Kyle and Wolfgang too. Wolfgang probably has that rose pressed


Lmao, yeah exactly. I ship them too, love has no limits. XD


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Greatest love story 2015. Better than Titanic.


----------



## Dinosaurz

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Greatest love story 2015. Better than Titanic.



Better then Twilight. 4/20% IGN approved.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

10/10 would love story again


----------



## Derpykat

_I have one but can't get it off my SD card. ;;
_
*Kappn: Are you a mum? Do you wanna be a mum someday? Mums are great...*


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Derpykat said:


> _I have one but can't get it off my SD card. ;;
> _
> *Kappn: Are you a mum? Do you wanna be a mum someday? Mums are great...*



Kappn: I can be the dad... Huehuehueh


----------



## PaperBag

All of my animals are really smutty.


----------



## matt

PaperBag said:


> All of my animals are really smutty.
> View attachment 136101
> View attachment 136102
> View attachment 136103



Erm...what can I say


----------



## PaperBag

matt said:


> Erm...what can I say


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

That made me smile.


----------



## Derpykat

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Kappn: I can be the dad... Huehuehueh



DON'T


----------



## beffa

PaperBag said:


> View attachment 136105



I'M CRYINFG OH YM GOD


----------



## mintellect

PaperBag said:


> View attachment 136105



Okie!

*Goes to top of a mountian*

"HEY WORLD!!!! I LIKE BIG C 0CKS!!!!"


----------



## Dinosaurz

PaperBag said:


> All of my animals are really smutty.
> View attachment 136101
> View attachment 136102
> View attachment 136103



OMG WOW AT LEAST PUT IT IN A SPOILER YOU THIRSTY HOE ANIMALS


----------



## Serif

Oh Lobo you can be mah papa anyday

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperBag said:


> All of my animals are really smutty.
> View attachment 136101
> View attachment 136102
> View attachment 136103



I'm not in any way religious but jeeeez you and your town need some ****in Jesus LOL


----------



## Relly

Do any of these count?















​


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ya'll need jesus.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Praise B lord


----------



## Relly

Satan's more fun.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

I think Whitney is suggesting that I get down and dirty with Freya.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> View attachment 136651
> 
> I think Whitney is suggesting that I get down and dirty with Freya.




OH MY GOODNESS.
HER FACE SAYS IT ALL


----------



## coderp

frEya nO


----------



## Dinosaurz

No, Fang, just no.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## kaitastrophe

>>sprays holy water on ya'll<<


----------



## The221Believer

~ugh all the custom catchphrases~

It's not quite as great if you make it dirty yourself...the best ones, imo, are the out-of-context terrible things that remind us how far in the gutters our minds are. But that's only my opinion and has no bearing on what anyone else actually posts. 

>drinks several gallons of holy water, still doesn't find jesus at the bottom
>destined to forever be trash I guess


----------



## Relly

The221Believer said:


> ~ugh all the custom catchphrases~
> 
> It's not quite as great if you make it dirty yourself...the best ones, imo, are the out-of-context terrible things that remind us how far in the gutters our minds are. But that's only my opinion and has no bearing on what anyone else actually posts.
> 
> >drinks several gallons of holy water, still doesn't find jesus at the bottom
> >destined to forever be trash I guess



^ This! I don't make their catchphrases and that dirty I just capture thee random out of context stuff!


----------



## PaperBag

>Not wanting your animals to flat out cuss

It's like you guys don't worship filth or something.


----------



## Nataliesan

matt said:


> Erm...what can I say



The last one made me laugh out loud! Hilarious!


----------



## Valliecat

I've got some good ones that I took in a span of a couple months:





Beau is secretly my husband.




...Alrighty then.




When I saw this item in this house I laughed out loud. Could someone tell me what item this is?!?! XD




Ren?e is desperate.




Kody really loved that yummy thing.




This is one of my favorites.




You can dream, Kyle.




Sounds like Apollo is coming back for more.




No custom catchphrase, either.




Well... You can if you want to.




He was about to spill the beans!


----------



## mintellect

Valliecat said:


> I've got some good ones that I took in a span of a couple months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau is secretly my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Alrighty then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this item in this house I laughed out loud. Could someone tell me what item this is?!?! XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ren?e is desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kody really loved that yummy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can dream, Kyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Apollo is coming back for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No custom catchphrase, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... You can if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was about to spill the beans!



Priceless!

And the statue is a mini Manniken Pis, which you can get from Gulliver if he's heading to Belgium.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

It's Proposition Week in Groddle, Saalatu, and Earl.

Kabuki's looking for confirmation that yes, he's a tomcat.


Marcel, if your next line is "on my floor", I am so gonna' kick you in the salty and satisfying.


Graham gets right to the point.


Kitty's also through with being coy. She later told me it had been "a good purchase". She really means salty and satisfying, right?


Yeah, Drago, you were licked, all right. Kabuki's petition sums it up once again.


Gigi's got her own slang goin' on.


----------



## Serif

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> View attachment 136651
> 
> I think Whitney is suggesting that I get down and dirty with Freya.



I ship it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> It's Proposition Week in Groddle, Saalatu, and Earl.
> 
> Kabuki's looking for confirmation that yes, he's a tomcat.
> View attachment 137189



ohmygodLOL


----------



## The221Believer

^_Oh my god_. 
>dies


----------



## Dunquixote

The221Believer said:


> ~ugh all the custom catchphrases~
> 
> It's not quite as great if you make it dirty yourself...the best ones, imo, are the out-of-context terrible things that remind us how far in the gutters our minds are. But that's only my opinion and has no bearing on what anyone else actually posts.
> 
> >drinks several gallons of holy water, still doesn't find jesus at the bottom
> >destined to forever be trash I guess



I agree, and I guess then I shouldn't have apologized for posting something that could be interpreted as being dirty.   I do agree.  Maybe the first few times I saw the custom catchphrases were funny, but I think now it's getting old.  It reminds me of how my classmates were in middle school  and even in high school; I never thought it was funny then.  Now, I find myself laughing more when I'm associating something that is in the game or that is said by a villager as something sexual because ten years ago, I'd never have thought that anything in Animal Crossing could be perceived in that manner. lol.  Anyways, yeah.  ^^



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 136881
> 
> View attachment 136882



lmfao!  For some reason, I never even thought twice about the dialogue you just posted until now. xP.  /face palm.


----------



## twisty

Not really dirty, but I found it hilarious. xD


----------



## mintellect

Bump! I wanna see more!


----------



## drizzy

im gonna go through my sd card in a few i know ive got some haha but these are all so funny omg


----------



## mintellect

This post is on page 69.... And I just found out what that means.


----------



## The221Believer

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Bump! I wanna see more!



In context of this thread, that phrasing...just saying


----------



## BaltoDork

Wonder how that must have went.


----------



## Kaiserin

BaltoDork said:


> View attachment 137528
> View attachment 137527
> 
> Wonder how that must have went.



oh my, lol.


----------



## drizzy




----------



## BaltoDork

drizzy said:


> View attachment 137529View attachment 137530View attachment 137531View attachment 137532



omg Tom plz no


----------



## Akimari

drizzy said:


> View attachment 137529View attachment 137530View attachment 137531View attachment 137532



I'm sure I was supposed to, but I read "exotic bed" as "erotic bed".


----------



## The Blood Countess

My goodness, Mathilda. Not in front of the little one.


----------



## drizzy

Dracula's Lover said:


> View attachment 137594
> 
> My goodness, Mathilda. Not in front of the little one.



oh my god i laughed out loud


----------



## Dunquixote

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> It's Proposition Week in Groddle, Saalatu, and Earl.
> 
> Kabuki's looking for confirmation that yes, he's a tomcat.
> View attachment 137189
> 
> Marcel, if your next line is "on my floor", I am so gonna' kick you in the salty and satisfying.
> View attachment 137190
> 
> Graham gets right to the point.
> View attachment 137191
> 
> Kitty's also through with being coy. She later told me it had been "a good purchase". She really means salty and satisfying, right?
> View attachment 137192
> 
> Yeah, Drago, you were licked, all right. Kabuki's petition sums it up once again.
> View attachment 137193
> 
> Gigi's got her own slang goin' on.
> View attachment 137194



Hahaha!  Best ones that I've looked at in awhile.  xD.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I now have more...

Probably the "Salty and Satisfying" that Voluptua posted.


...okay. *writes dirty letters for no reason*


...I AM the something you want, right?


...no.


...whut?


Are you sure it's a coat hanger?


Thanks, Flora... ^^'


0////0'


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I now have more...
> View attachment 137800
> Probably the "Salty and Satisfying" that Voluptua posted.
> 
> View attachment 137801
> ...okay. *writes dirty letters for no reason*
> 
> View attachment 137802
> ...I AM the something you want, right?
> 
> View attachment 137803
> ...no.
> 
> View attachment 137804
> ...whut?
> 
> View attachment 137805
> Are you sure it's a coat hanger?
> 
> View attachment 137806
> Thanks, Flora... ^^'
> 
> View attachment 137807
> 0////0'



Yay you're back!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yay you're back!



Yup. I got grounded for a couple of months.
But I'm finally back, with a brand new 3DS XL, and a hell lot of screenshots!

- - - Post Merge - - -


...okay.


----------



## Vizionari

I don't want to know.


----------



## FeddyMax

I have a few screenshots. A few of them are old, but they're still gems.


"Ken... That's kinda weird..."





I'm sorry.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

0////0

These next ones are from when Croque invited me over...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mintellect

Bowserfangurl, are you sure you aren't too young for this...?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Bowserfangurl, are you sure you aren't too young for this...?



Nope! I just turned sixteen three days ago! 0w0

Edit: 8/18/16: Scratch that, I'm seventeen now. :3


----------



## Kaiserin

drizzy said:


> View attachment 137529View attachment 137530View attachment 137531View attachment 137532



Oh my god, Tom.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Nope! I just turned sixteen three days ago! 0w0



Well I guess since it's your birth week, you can do what you want... Just.. don't get to carried away, OK?

I probably sound like your mother I'm sorry


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well I guess since it's your birth week, you can do what you want... Just.. don't get to carried away, OK?
> 
> I probably sound like your mother I'm sorry



Gah, mum, stop.  You're embarrassing me.  *flicks fringe while looking away in disgust*


----------



## mintellect

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> Gah, mum, stop.  You're embarrassing me.  *flicks fringe while looking away in disgust*



*Continues to embarrass you* My little nugget is growing up!
im 99% certain I'm younger than you so this is really weird


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well...this is awkward.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Well...this is awkward.



...Let's just screw this and get more screenshots in.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...Let's just screw this and get more screenshots in.



"Screw this," you say?


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> "Screw this," you say?



A dirty mind is a healthy mind.


----------



## hemming1996

Y'all need Jesus... Badly


----------



## mintellect

You can have Jesus and have a dirty mind. Unless your mind is a dirty as Bowserfans's. 

(I'm just joking btw)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not mine, but:

View attachment 138003

So either Melba really hates honey or she loves it she much she want to... Never mind.


----------



## Mint

Is that a dorado in your pocket, or are you very happy to see me?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Mint said:


> View attachment 138231
> View attachment 138232
> Is that a dorado in your pocket, or are you very happy to see me?



It's just a dorado.


----------



## Relly

I bet Jesus thinks this thread is hilarious


----------



## Link of Hyrule

I'll let your imaginations do the rest.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Arabelle

HAHAHAHAHA I can't believe I haven't replied in this thread yet. lol  these are hilarious xD


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## hemming1996

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 138287View attachment 138288View attachment 138289View attachment 138290



Hahaha this one is actually funny


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 138437



...I'd rather not...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...I'd rather not...



I'd take that coat hanger anyday... <3


----------



## Blu Rose

*backs away instinctively*

I once had a thing called childhood innocence.
I really need to play New Leaf again, haha, and I was looking for inspiration and found this thread.


----------



## PaperBag

Got more from my SD card. I'll post some now, and some later.

Sheldon hoped I carbo-loaded today, I guess he thinks it'll improve what he wants.



And Soleil CONSTANTLY hounding for...


----------



## ieRWaZz

My villagers aren't that dirty lol, but I got this funny screenshot...


What kind of love are you exactly looking for, Ken??


----------



## mintellect

ieRWaZz said:


> My villagers aren't that dirty lol, but I got this funny screenshot...
> 
> View attachment 138542
> What kind of love are you exactly looking for, Ken??



Well if he's wearing a Hello Kitty shirt is must be something very valuable...


----------



## Valliecat

You would know, Ren?e.




Thanks for the compliment, Pinky!


----------



## Nekoneko




----------



## jiny

Don't know if this counts as dirty but here you go.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque, if you're giving me a banana, I'm gonna kick you in the salty and satisfying.



I love plot-resetting.


----------



## Toaster

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 138686
> Croque, if you're giving me a banana, I'm gonna kick you in the salty and satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 138687
> View attachment 138688
> I love plot-resetting.



Beautiful~


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

YOU CHEATER!! D:


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 138720
> View attachment 138721
> YOU CHEATER!! D:



Katie is a voyeur?Kinky.........


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Katie is a voyeur?Kinky.........



I AM NOT!!! 0////////0
Well...maybe a little... >w<


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump; I want more!
...pun intended.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 139019



Judging by his face, that's a bad thing.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Judging by his face, that's a bad thing.



Can't handle it, Croque-san? TOO BAD. *grabs him and runs in my house and locks the door*
Heh heh heh... >:3


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 67538
> No. Please don't.



Remember when you had no interest in Croque at all? Things have changed a lot...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Remember when you had no interest in Croque at all? Things have changed a lot...



I was being sarcastic when I said I didn't want him... It was just...too early... -////-


----------



## Toaster

What kind of Things willow?



I don't need your fan fictions Ed.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque, you're so smexy.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 139057
> View attachment 139058
> View attachment 139059
> Croque, you're so smexy.
> 
> View attachment 139060



What exactly is it that you like so much in Croque? I can't really see it...

And you kind of left Rocco in the dust, remember when this thread was all about him?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> What exactly is it that you like so much in Croque? I can't really see it...
> 
> And you kind of left Rocco in the dust, remember when this thread was all about him?



Rocco moved out of my old file without telling me, so I reset that town. So I've been trying to reset to get him as a starting villager again, but no luck.
As for why I like Croque? Well, you guys might think otherwise, but I personally find Croque adorable.


----------



## mintellect

Free bump!


----------



## OreoTerror

I couldn't breathe when Julian said this to me!


----------



## The221Believer

>dead 
_Julian no_ being a horned horse doesn't mean you can say that silliness

I love this thread so much. Also relevant: the dirty-mindedness is actually a sign of healthy minds, because flexible thinking is necessary for innuendo and wordplay. So remember: embrace the gutter, your brain's getting exercise! 

...probably not that way, though. >>


----------



## OreoTerror

I was on the phone when he said that to me and I almost choked. QQ


----------



## Toaster

bump c:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This is all I have right now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I asked my sister (Umeiko) to make this shirt for me:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I also have this moment...


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 139603
> View attachment 139604
> View attachment 139605
> View attachment 139606
> View attachment 139607
> 
> I also have this moment...
> View attachment 139608
> View attachment 139609
> View attachment 139610
> View attachment 139611



...I thought you were on the pill.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...I thought you were on the pill.



Well...I kinda lied. ^////^'
YOU TELL HIM AND I'LL JKASTHRNVTNSDRYLJKTNHWRJK.
Sorry, obvious censors.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Well...I kinda lied. ^////^'
> YOU TELL HIM AND I'LL JKASTHRNVTNSDRYLJKTNHWRJK.
> Sorry, obvious censors.



Just so you know, youre not getting a tadpole. You're getting a tadhuman.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Just so you know, you're not getting a tadpole. You're getting a tad-human.



...
/watch?v=5FjWe31S_0g


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ...
> /watch?v=5FjWe31S_0g



...Okay?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FjWe31S_0g


----------



## PeeBraiin

Omfg the morning glory one tho


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bad news, guys... My data got corrupted, so that means no more Croque pics... Unless he manages to sneak his way from the deleted void to my new town. Until then, it's gonna be mostly Gaston. 0w0


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Bad news, guys... My data got corrupted, so that means no more Croque pics... Unless he manages to sneak his way from the deleted void to my new town. Until then, it's gonna be mostly Gaston. 0w0



I'm not sure wether I'll miss him or not.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm not sure wether I'll miss him or not.



I will... ;_;


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I know this isn't the type of "dirty" we're going for, but I can't resist the urge to be a smart aleck.



No.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I know this isn't the type of "dirty" we're going for, but I can't resist the urge to be a smart aleck.
> 
> View attachment 140110
> View attachment 140111
> No.



Whaddaya mean "no"? His place is perfe- *throws up*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

A couple of changes: Gaston replaced the kiwi tee with a classic table. He bought a love tester from me from Re-Tail and put it on the classic table. I then sent him a letter with an amazing machine.
"Dear Gaston,
You. Me. Bed. Now.
From Katie"
...he replaced his bed with the amazing machine. XD


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> A couple of changes: Gaston replaced the kiwi tee with a classic table. He bought a love tester from me from Re-Tail and put it on the classic table. I then sent him a letter with an amazing machine.
> "Dear Gaston,
> You. Me. Bed. Now.
> From Katie"
> ...he replaced his bed with the amazing machine. XD



He didn't want your bodaay


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> He didn't want your bodaay



D:


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> D:



Well, you have a bed, right?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

0////0


----------



## Link of Hyrule

I have more



Glad you liked it.








There's more to come.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I just realized Octavian and Zucker have it rough... I recently found out that male octopi can mate only once in their entire life...
Poor widdle things...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Link of Hyrule said:


> I have more
> 
> View attachment 140187
> View attachment 140188
> Glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> There's more to come.



"Meowbert?"Heh...I never thought I'd see my former Lolly in a dirty screenshot!I guess she's loosening up a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I just realized Octavian and Zucker have it rough... I recently found out that male octopi can mate only once in their entire life...
> Poor widdle things...



Just think of how poor Marina must feel about that.......


----------



## Toaster

Bump ᶜ( ͡? ͜▴ ͡?)ᵓ


----------



## Ghost Soda

tbh half of these I don't get how they're supposed to be "dirty"... :U


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Just think of how poor Marina must feel about that.......


----------



## davidlblack

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I know that. I'm trying to get as close as possible to getting all of chuggaa's villagers so if I ever meet him in real life, all I have to do is show him my town, and then the volume warning.


Oh my gos I've watched the full lp like twice! It's both my favorite lp and LPer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I know that. I'm trying to get as close as possible to getting all of chuggaa's villagers so if I ever meet him in real life, all I have to do is show him my town, and then the volume warning.


Oh my gosh I've watched the full lp like twice! It's both my favorite lp and LPer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Well I found this online


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I found this on Breezy's tumblr page... Seems she didn't notice the double meaning, but I sure did...


- - - Post Merge - - -



"i thINK I HAVE OFFICIALLY FOUND THE MOST SUGGESTIVE DIALOGUE IN THE GAME"
-Breezy Crossing


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I found this on Breezy's tumblr page... Seems she didn't notice the double meaning, but I sure did...
> View attachment 140355
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 140357
> View attachment 140358
> "i thINK I HAVE OFFICIALLY FOUND THE MOST SUGGESTIVE DIALOGUE IN THE GAME"
> -Breezy Crossing



This was the person I was talking about!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 140325


From this point on, I will vomit in my mouth whenever I hear someone ship the octopi in AcNL.


----------



## Toaster

I'm scared... The urge for what?!

Ed please


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> You can have Jesus and have a dirty mind. Unless your mind is a dirty as Bowserfans's.
> 
> (I'm just joking btw)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not mine, but:
> 
> View attachment 138003
> 
> So either Melba really hates honey or she loves it she much she want to... Never mind.



Hahaha that's my picture that I posted a long time ago 
can't believe I posted in this thread


----------



## 5atmkkds

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coolio15 said:


> View attachment 42543



LICK MY LOLLIES


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

5atmkkds said:


> View attachment 140490



I'M DYING OF LAUGHTER RIGHT NOW. THANK YOU. XD


----------



## Athariel

OMG Lick my lollies? Goodness, what a naughty little hampster... >.<


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gaston's first time (over my place)


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## GurglingT

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 140972
> View attachment 140973



Amazing.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 141340View attachment 141341
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 141342View attachment 141343View attachment 141344View attachment 141345View attachment 141346View attachment 141347View attachment 141348View attachment 141349View attachment 141350View attachment 141351



You seem popular with the boys


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> You seem popular with the boys



Never noticed that until now...
BOOMER, CHADDER, STOP TRYING TO FLIRT WITH ME. I HAVE SOMEONE ALREADY.


----------



## Satu

...is he suggesting threesome?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I guess that makes two of us... -w-


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

I'm keeping an eye on the twitter hashtag #achappyhome for Happy Home Designer and this came up in the feed a few minutes ago. If David wants to ride the train, he'd better get hisself some pants.


----------



## Toaster

bump


----------



## mintellect

Bump.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## mayorcarlie

Uh.. Excuse me ??


----------



## Munna

I think this has been the funniest thing I've read here since the thread of unpopular opinions.


----------



## Valliecat

Not mine but I thought it was hilarious:


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Valliecat said:


> Not mine but I thought it was hilarious:



Heujheujheuj.exe


----------



## KeatAlex

Valliecat said:


> Not mine but I thought it was hilarious:



OMFG


----------



## HungryForCereal

lololol


----------



## mintellect

Valliecat said:


> Not mine but I thought it was hilarious:



The question is... was she watching or doing? ;D


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE THIS HERE.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Athariel

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE THIS HERE.
> View attachment 142492View attachment 142493View attachment 142494View attachment 142495View attachment 142496



I'm uh...at a loss for words with this thread...Chadder is a little minx :b


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Athariel said:


> I'm uh...at a loss for words with this thread...Chadder is a little minx :b



Well, in the past we've had Rocco and Croque as COMPLETE pervs, and now I think Gaston is onto their habits from the past...


----------



## mintellect

Is Croque was a perv, you're a perv too. You seemed to be fine with all his stuff.
It doesn't seem that way with Gaston or Rocco though.

Not related to this thread, but I'm pretty surprised I managed to find you on Miiverse.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Is Croque was a perv, you're a perv too. You seemed to be fine with all his stuff.
> It doesn't seem that way with Gaston or Rocco though.
> 
> Not related to this thread, but I'm pretty surprised I managed to find you on Miiverse.



YOU THOUGHT WRONG. DX


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Not a screenshot, but I feel like ANYTHING Harry says is a bit dirty. Especially when his catchphrase is "beach bum."

- - - Post Merge - - -

The stupid names I give my towns when I'm bored.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'LL JUST LEAVE THIS HERE AND BE ON MY WAY.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Not a screenshot, but I feel like ANYTHING Harry says is a bit dirty. Especially when his catchphrase is "beach bum."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The stupid names I give my towns when I'm bored.
> View attachment 143093View attachment 143094View attachment 143095View attachment 143096View attachment 143097View attachment 143098View attachment 143099View attachment 143100View attachment 143101



In the picture where Isabelle is talking about the TPC, that's not what she says when I started new towns. I'm assuming it's because we have different versions.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## MayorHannah

_I was pretty surprised when I saw this.. Daddy kink??_

_Has anyone mentioned this one?_


----------



## basilica

MayorHannah said:


> _I was pretty surprised when I saw this.. Daddy kink??_
> View attachment 144113
> _Has anyone mentioned this one?_
> View attachment 144114



i just came to post fang saying this to me LOL
sure fang, u can be my papa


----------



## mintellect

MayorHannah said:


> _I was pretty surprised when I saw this.. Daddy kink??_
> View attachment 144113
> _Has anyone mentioned this one?_
> View attachment 144114



I always thought Luna was kinda creepy.


----------



## MayorHannah

_I was also just scrolling through an ACNL group on facebook and..
(Not a villager)_


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The moment when your friend visits your town and she traps you on Gaston's bed... >////<


----------



## classically.trained

MayorHannah said:


> _I was also just scrolling through an ACNL group on facebook and..
> (Not a villager)_
> View attachment 144124



Omg that's hilarious. And messed up.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Sierra from Arcadia visits Kamino!

And after she said that I kicked her out. XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Not really related to the thread, but look who came to my campsite when MY TOWN IS FULL.



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## mintellect

MayorHannah said:


> _I was also just scrolling through an ACNL group on facebook and..
> (Not a villager)_
> View attachment 144124



I saw a similar room once, except with a different bed, wallpaper and flooring. At the time my mind wasn't as dirty.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 145007



I swear if my Gaston wants signatures for that same petition, I'm gonna kick him in the Salty and Satisfying.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## Nunnafinga

Kinky......


No,not a house exactly....


----------



## GirlPolarBear

In running...


----------



## Zerous

Miya902 said:


> I found this one on the internet the other day and thought it was pretty funny. ._.
> 
> View attachment 42421



Yeah, my friend has Colton wearing that in her town right now as well...


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

As long Shep doesn't spray his funky stuff around me then I'm fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Do you need some time alone Ruby to play with your little guy or should I watch you?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got Happy Home Designer today, and already everything is messed up.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Could I have a bit of privacy ducky bud?


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I got Happy Home Designer today, and already everything is messed up.
> 
> View attachment 148485View attachment 148486View attachment 148487View attachment 148488View attachment 148489



Why must I wait three days to get this game???


----------



## hiyenas

don't have a screenshot cause it was a good 5+ years ago but one time in city folk kapp'n said i looked older, and asked if i used "grown-up spray" and then laughed and said something to the extent of "im just joking, there aint no grown-up spray, everybody knows it only comes in lotion form..." my mom laughed at it for the longest time and i didnt understand it at the time.

we also made our villagers catchphrases some pretty inappropriate things, of course


----------



## PokeWillpower

Text in this game never ceases to amuse me, hope the next game is just as good.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## GalacticGhost

i'M DEAD XD

I wish I had some screenshots to share... but I'd never be able to look at my villagers the same way again.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i thought this thread was dead. i have some dirty screenies of marshal xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## N a t

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 149156



Oh myyy~


----------



## HungryForCereal

bump for more dirty screenies


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## tae

oh my god, this thread just gave me so much life.
marshal asked me to come sit on his lap once, but i gotta find the screenshot on my laptop.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

Bump


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## ZebraQueen

There was one time that my pietro call my shari a beautiful gemstone an to my savanna beautiful creature of the world

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sadly no photo


----------



## Greggy

Oh my gosh, this thread. I'll be sharing a few contributions but they ain't that much.


----------



## mintellect

Oh, who brought this back?


----------



## kranberryjam

I do not have a picture, because I started not long ago and have not figured it out yet. My character's name is Violet, and because of Biff, everyone in town has started calling me Sweet-V. It is funny, but mostly creepy. 

This thread is amazing c:


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## GurglingT

These are awesome. Ahahaha.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

p i p e r said:


> i juST



ahhh my kid cat... hes only Kidding Around! (haha


----------



## mintellect

kranberryjam said:


> I do not have a picture, because I started not long ago and have not figured it out yet. My character's name is Violet, and because of Biff, everyone in town has started calling me Sweet-V. It is funny, but mostly creepy.
> 
> This thread is amazing c:



Oh, that reminds me. My character's name starts with a D, so the villagers can come up with some... Interesting nicknames sometimes.


----------



## Greggy

In my first New Leaf town, Gladys suggested to call my mayor "S-cat". Sadly, since it's from my first town and it's very old, I can't keep track where I kept that screenshot.


----------



## Alienfish

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 161049
> 
> View attachment 161050



omg god noooo.. lol this thread is awesome indeed


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## mintellect

This could be considered dirty if you think hard enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Imagining Mint with Gracie's chest just makes this... actually don't do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -






O'hare, stop.






POPPY NO.






Oh dear.






What kind of things, exactly...?


----------



## Bueller

I had to take this screenshot for a friend... I think it's relevant.


----------



## treetops

This entire exchange can easily be taken out-of-context. lol


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Awesomeness1230

I found this online


----------



## pastelbricks

Siren137 said:


> Ive posted it before but it always make me giggle. For those of who you get it...
> 
> View attachment 42396



Oh my god, this is the best thing!


----------



## N a t

This thread is getting too vanilla >>


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Since this forum was mostly about Rocco at the start, and today is his birthday, I thought I'd bring this thing back. I have a few new ones from my new game...



- - - Post Merge - - -

Posted twice for some reason, whoops.


----------



## mintellect

yOU BEOUGHT THIS BACK

G O O D

I need to find some screenshots now


----------



## xara

lmao ive got nothing but im definitely stalking this thread *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## namiieco

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I've got quite a few here...
> View attachment 42383
> Why I'm glad you can't name your character cuss words.
> 
> View attachment 42384
> ...Get away from me you creep.
> 
> View attachment 42385
> Well, that's how Wolfgang greets people...
> 
> View attachment 42386
> Again, get away.
> View attachment 42387
> This just happened.
> 
> View attachment 42388
> View attachment 42389
> Molly doesn't need to know this information.
> 
> View attachment 42390
> View attachment 42391
> Umm... What the heck happened while my 3DS was closed?!



damn rocco


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

DAMN ROCCO, BACK AT IT AGAIN WITH THE INNUENDOS.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

I know that look in your eyes, Lolly. I know that look in your eyes, too, other Lolly.




No, I'm just happy to see you.


----------



## Invisible again

Nothing can describe how awkward this is.

(This is my old mayor in a dream town btw)


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Bump.



Hiya,BowserFanGurl....welcome back.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Hiya,BowserFanGurl....welcome back.
> 
> View attachment 181111
> 
> View attachment 181112
> 
> View attachment 181114
> View attachment 181115



Yup, I've finally returned. Didja miss me?

Admit it, you missed me!


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Yup, I've finally returned. Didja miss me?
> View attachment 181154
> Admit it, you missed me!




Yeah,I missed ya.I still have my Gaston...three years now.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Invisible again said:


> View attachment 181101
> 
> Nothing can describe how awkward this is.
> 
> (This is my old mayor in a dream town btw)



*applauds* This is great.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Okay, I don't have anything new in my new town, but I always thought that Nat would shoot insect pornos during the "further examination."


----------



## Lightspring

Since my character has the letter 'D' in it, my villagers like to call me 'D-train', or 'D-star' etc.


----------



## AccfSally

Poppy said something in my other town, but I forgot to take a picture of it.


----------



## Nunbal

These are so funny lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Pietro is such a flirt in my town...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Letter I got from Poncho:
"Listen up, Katie!
I'm using that top you sent
me as a workout shirt! It's
nice and worn now from
soaking up my sweat twice a
day. I'll show it to you
sometime!
From "All Muscle" Poncho"
Now, if that wasn't bad enough, guess what was in the gift that came with the letter?

It was a CHERRY. REALLY, Poncho?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Go ahead and fill in the blanks...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Finally found that long-lost picture! 



Spoiler: In here!


----------



## Pun of Nentown

UM, LOLLY, ARE WE ACTUALLY GONNA TAKE OUR FRIENDSHIP THIS FAR? I MEAN, I LOVE YOU, AND EVERYTHING, BUT ADFKLGHJ


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 181771


----------



## Tracer

_??? I don't think I want in on this.._


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 181771



OH MY GOD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 181937
> View attachment 181938



AHAHHA I actually laughed at this one!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> AHAHHA I actually laughed at this one!



Rizzo is just trying too hard. XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Apparently I accidentally uploaded one of the images twice, and the spare ended up in the attached images. So I made it so both were there.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Quick bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Barbara

Ahh, I feel bad that you're constantly bumping this but nobody else posts... I honestly love this thread and it's a shame you're the only contributor at the moment. I would post, but I never get into situations that are post-worthy. Maybe I should try some catchphrasing as well...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...bump...


----------



## treetops

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ...bump...



you seem to love this page a bit too much, you sick ****.


----------



## Chrysopal

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 182319



Why is Rizzo so dirty??

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 182223


...


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Maynlavigne

This thread is genius lmao. I'm going to enjoy scrolling through 91 pages of these.


----------



## Athelwyn

So this guy was hitting on me at Club LOL...


And when I saw him in town the next day, he tried again!


 (J/k, Lopez has been in my town forever. I gave him that greeting because it's the catchphrase I gave to Tangy back in the GameCube days.)


----------



## demondays

not really a screenshot, i didn't get it on my ds but Kabuki said this to me when i gave him fruit,


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

demondays said:


> not really a screenshot, i didn't get it on my ds but Kabuki said this to me when i gave him fruit,
> View attachment 185285



The fact that only the textbox and Brewster's is showing makes that even more messed up... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally got Wild World to work on my laptop, and I got Butch, one of my favorite Cranky's, on my first try.
But then he became as much of a perv as all the other Cranky villagers...


----------



## demondays

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> The fact that only the textbox and Brewster's is showing makes that even more messed up... XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I finally got Wild World to work on my laptop, and I got Butch, one of my favorite Cranky's, on my first try.
> But then he became as much of a perv as all the other Cranky villagers...
> View attachment 185358



LOL, cranky villagers are the best. it kinda makes me sad that Kabuki has never said that again so i can get a proper screenshot
it might be funnier this way though since you can't see anything.... LMAO


----------



## KeatAlex

What exactly are you offering me, Genji?







Rodney doesn't care how he gets it, he just wants it.






Bro bonding eh?


----------



## cloverette




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Legendary Sandwich

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 185941



Can't. Breathe. Oh god. That's beautiful.


----------



## lolita.x

acnl nudes ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg the daddy one has me creasing ;') these villagers freakkyyyy


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, I got the Ganondorf amiibo yesterday, and got Ganon to move into Lilycove! Of course I have some moments for the dirty-minded folk here...


"You want me?" ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? )


Oh, I'll make you feel welcome, if you know what I mean... 


Define "exit sign."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bonus Croque.

...you mean the one I'm wearing...?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Got a few more Ganon moments.

Well...


More like how to get YOUR tool out. *wink wink*


This needs no explanation.

Bonus Croque!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

iPad double post glitches all the time, so ignore this one.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

For some reason it isn't loading the previous post for me... :/
Edit: Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## pafupafu

cloverette said:


> View attachment 185813



im crying @ this one


----------



## Arlo

Enjoy every dirty screenshot I've saved...













Edit:
Got a great one from Pete today


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Arlo said:


> Got a great one from Pete today
> View attachment 188215



BRB DYING


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump


----------



## tiz

Arlo said:


> Enjoy every dirty screenshot I've saved...
> 
> 
> View attachment 188163



THE THREE BABY CRADLES
AHJSDGHJSGDHJSGJDHGSJHDJDSKHFGDSHFSHGEGJKEWHJGEHRWEHREWGFHRWRJEHWKHRAS;F-098T67SEFSF;A


----------



## Panda Hero

Arlo said:


> Edit:
> Got a great one from Pete today
> View attachment 188215


 im d e a d


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

hey marty do you think you could back off a little


----------



## Rudy

Why would you guys make a thread like this. why anyone is even looking for dirty pictures from a game like AC???


----------



## Jade_Amell

...Yeah.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Rudy said:


> Why would you guys make a thread like this. why anyone is even looking for dirty pictures from a game like AC???



Pssst I think that's the joke


----------



## Rudy

Duh it is, but why? do you find that joke funny? it's just weird.


----------



## Bon Bonne

well, not everyone has the same sense of humor! 
I think a lot of these are funny, tho some are reaching a fair bit.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rudy said:


> Duh it is, but why? do you find that joke funny? it's just weird.



It might be weird to you but this thread has been going on for over two and a half years and has 94 pages,so obviously some people here like this sort of humor.I have a question for you:If you don't understand or appreciate this kind of humor then why did you look at this thread in the first place?It does say "dirty screenshots" in the title.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So I found this user named LouieCaboose...and...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Found some more LouieCaboose stuff...


----------



## N a t

I am always interested in succ...ess...


----------



## A spooky ghost!

This thread literally makes my entire life!☺


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I actually laughed at this one.  "I hope you like my exotic chest!" Oh, I'm sure they will, Margie...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This is all I have for now...


----------



## Blueskyy

The exotic chest one is made better because it is gigantic Margie lolol. Same with the Tiffany one because it is Tiffany.


----------



## macaire

While wearing her fishnet tights.


----------



## tae

macaire said:


> View attachment 189830
> While wearing her fishnet tights.



oh my ****ing god.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So I found this user named LouieCaboose...and...
> View attachment 188726View attachment 188727View attachment 188728View attachment 188729View attachment 188730View attachment 188731View attachment 188732View attachment 188733View attachment 188734View attachment 188735View attachment 188736



i cant breathe holy ****


----------



## macaire

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So I found this user named LouieCaboose...and...
> View attachment 188726View attachment 188727View attachment 188728View attachment 188729View attachment 188730View attachment 188731View attachment 188732View attachment 188733View attachment 188734View attachment 188735View attachment 188736



Omg the last three especially.  I am dead.  My tiffany says harder too.


----------



## Zireael

Tiffany confirmed the biggest slut of AC. These are all golden lmfao.


----------



## StarUrchin

Everyone who is here probably doesn't have their purity anymore xP welp


----------



## thisistian

There goes your childhood...


----------



## Spooky.

Oh dear...


----------



## Cheren

I just got this one of Buck... Honey no...


----------



## dizzy bone

Namstar said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> View attachment 189831



DIZZZZZYY <3 I have tons of dirty screen shots with dizzy for some reason. 
btw what is this ceremony?  (why is reese there)

this has always been my favourite thread omfg :'D keep it coming guys (lol)


----------



## Tobiume

Amahara said:


> View attachment 189835
> 
> I just got this one of Buck... Honey no...



o god why


----------



## Spooky.

dizzy bone said:


> DIZZZZZYY <3 I have tons of dirty screen shots with dizzy for some reason.
> btw what is this ceremony?  (why is reese there)
> 
> this has always been my favourite thread omfg :'D keep it coming guys (lol)



It's the one year town anniversary


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

HE'S DOING IT AGAIN


----------



## demondays

cloverette said:


> View attachment 185813



THIS ONE IM DYING


----------



## Spooky.

The screenshots with the banana jokes are so old and aren't even funny anymore. Can we move on from those now? D:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Namstar said:


> The screenshots with the banana jokes are so old and aren't even funny anymore. Can we move on from those now? D:








Yes.....we should probably move on from those.


----------



## Zireael

Crappy phone pics because Miiverse was down when this happened rip


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Namstar said:


> The screenshots with the banana jokes are so old and aren't even funny anymore. Can we move on from those now? D:










Yeah, sure, we'll stop.


----------



## LadyOfOuran

I sadly didn't screenshot it but at one point I did a favor for Elmer and he responded with, "Here! Take my cherry!" I almost died.


----------



## hoodathotit

Namstar said:


> The screenshots with the banana jokes are so old and aren't even funny anymore. Can we move on from those now? D:



See what you get? l bet the rest of us don't mind.


----------



## nami26

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I've got quite a few here...
> View attachment 42383
> Why I'm glad you can't name your character cuss words.
> 
> View attachment 42384
> ...Get away from me you creep.
> 
> View attachment 42385
> Well, that's how Wolfgang greets people...
> 
> View attachment 42386
> Again, get away.
> View attachment 42387
> This just happened.
> 
> View attachment 42388
> View attachment 42389
> Molly doesn't need to know this information.
> 
> View attachment 42390
> View attachment 42391
> Umm... What the heck happened while my 3DS was closed?!



IM DEADDDD ROCCO OMGGG


----------



## Zireael

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 190042


This one is very a-peeling.


----------



## Loriii




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Role said:


>



Pfft...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Got one from Wild World...


----------



## hamster

found these saved on my photos from 2 years ago


Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This.  This is perfect.  XD


----------



## Zireael

You do that, Lionel.


----------



## hoodathotit

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Pfft...



Like pigs, do ya?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmI77ZBeJrQ


----------



## Nooblord




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

That moment when Ganon finds out about your slight daddy kink...
I'll post it here once I get unbanned from Miiverse.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## nostalgibra

THIS THREAD WAS MADE FOR ME.


----------



## TheMisaMisa

nostalgibra said:


> THIS THREAD WAS MADE FOR ME.
> View attachment 190972
> View attachment 190973



how did deli become a tumblr sjw


----------



## Loriii

I knew you still have IT Dobie


----------



## DaviddivaD

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 45429View attachment 45430View attachment 45431



I know this is an old topic but who is that standing on the bridge in the last picture?


----------



## Frostbite2002

DaviddivaD said:


> I know this is an old topic but who is that standing on the bridge in the last picture?



Definitely a deer villager, not sure who. Lopez maybe?


----------



## Barbara

Role said:


> I knew you still have IT Dobie



What about Margie the elephant?


----------



## Loriii

Barbara said:


> What about Margie the elephant?



huh, what?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Role said:


> huh, what?



"do something huge"


----------



## Loriii

ahh okay I get it lol. I thought she literally asked about Margie xD How embarrassing haha >.<


----------



## Nunnafinga

....help me.......


----------



## mayorsam17

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192614
> 
> View attachment 192615
> ....help me.......



oh my god, this had me in stitches XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I think I'll just go and let you two go at it...


----------



## kingblook

this thread will always be one of my absolute favorites


----------



## dizzy bone

dug through my old screenshots from Kenka (rip)!


nooo not with you goose


please get out of my bathroom, kabuki


kabuki likes to watch


ouch


----------



## AccfSally

I'm sorry...

(Also prepare for a crappy screenshot)


Spoiler





It's even funnier, because I gave her a perfect cherry lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...help me...


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Today, I had to give an apple to Whitney. I gave her a perfect apple. Here's what she said:

She then gave me a bed (forgot what series it belonged to). Is she trying to start something?


----------



## Nooblord

Some foot fetish role-playing, Bianca seems eager to get things going.
And Iggly doesn't seem to mind the view.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Bubblebeam

​


----------



## smolfriskeh

a friend wanted me to post this here c:
*doesn't understand why it's dirty*


----------



## smolfriskeh




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lol, really takes after her daddy doesn't she?


----------



## StarrySkye3

Rumor has it my side character was seen walking out of Ankha's house with this wild look on her face....



And then got nervous during a visit at Mitzi's...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ankha.  No Ankha.  No.


----------



## Barbara

smolfriskeh said:


> a friend wanted me to post this here c:
> *doesn't understand why it's dirty*
> View attachment 193531



You don't?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found this one on Tumblr...


----------



## smolfriskeh

Barbara said:


> You don't?



nope, I lost all my memories 1 and a half-ish years ago o:
also  c:
there's totally a New Leaf cartridge somewhere in that dirt so it's AC related >:3


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## thatawkwardkid

I know this joke gets posted a lot here but I've been getting this a lot lately.
View attachment 193992
View attachment 193993
There were more times when this happened but I didn't take a screenshot. There were also times when they were offering Bananas.


----------



## Legendary Sandwich

Amphibian said:


> Fauna likes my fond nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188222





Cheren said:


> View attachment 189835
> 
> I just got this one of Buck... Honey no...









I'm dying so fast.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lol Marshal..."Are you excited for it?  Well, you should be!"


----------



## smolfriskeh




----------



## DivaBlueGirl

What kind of 'Urge' is it, Eugene?


----------



## nSound

I laughed so hard at the Redd screenshot! LMAO! I can tell redd gets a little mischievous sometimes. hehe Also rocco's one was plain creepy!!


----------



## Twisterheart




----------



## Flare

smolfriskeh said:


> View attachment 194394View attachment 194396View attachment 194397


Bananas are my favorite fruit.
No really, I need Potassium, and they have a good amount. ;-;-;


----------



## Jennyrae

I've officially seen every picture in this whole thread. I'm not sure whether I feel accomplished or ashamed lol


----------



## Loriii




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hehehe...maybe Harvey has a reason he doesn't let anyone into his cabin.


----------



## forestyne

It's not dirty, but really passive-aggressive..


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

forestyne said:


> View attachment 194643
> It's not dirty, but really passive-aggressive..



That Sprinkle is a Spy!


----------



## pinkcotton

You gotta love AC:NL, lol!


----------



## Enderz

ok then..


----------



## Loriii

Enderz said:


> ok then..



better try not to get messy then xD


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## forestyne

Yes you do, Bob... Yes, you do...;;;;


----------



## Shydragon

I managed to get this shot as Wolf Link was leaving Notte's house after a visit:




And just a little unrelated detail, this screenshot is HNI_0069.jpg


----------



## Mayor Deanna




----------



## Loriii

master.leor said:


>




Uhhh.. 3 months after, the sequel came out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

master.leor said:


>



Lol this is the best one.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I've got quite a few here...
> View attachment 42383
> Why I'm glad you can't name your character cuss words.
> 
> View attachment 42384
> ...Get away from me you creep.
> 
> View attachment 42385
> Well, that's how Wolfgang greets people...
> 
> View attachment 42386
> Again, get away.
> View attachment 42387
> This just happened.
> 
> View attachment 42388
> View attachment 42389
> Molly doesn't need to know this information.
> 
> View attachment 42390
> View attachment 42391
> Umm... What the heck happened while my 3DS was closed?!



Rocco. Wow.


----------



## Garrett

This is new favourite thread. I'm going to go back and read all 103 pages


----------



## Starlight

oh god, i have the worst one of rolf
(forgive the poor quality!)


----------



## Loriii

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 198035
> 
> View attachment 198036
> 
> View attachment 198037



lol this is awesome


----------



## Spooky.

The banana jokes are getting pretty old tbh


----------



## Pun of Nentown

U-Um...


----------



## CaramelCookie

Not sure if these fit the thread, but...


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'll just bring this back with a screenshot from Wild World.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here are some more LouieCaboose posts.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

This is furry fuel


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

LET ME JUST LEAVE THIS HERE AND THEN LEAVE


----------



## watercolorwish

sending this thread to all the furry artists in case they're ever feeling uninspired


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BrinaLouWho

What _kind_ of wrestling moves, Teddy?!​


----------



## pinkcotton

BrinaLouWho said:


> What _kind_ of wrestling moves, Teddy?!​



BRINA good lord, lol.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Must be a backdrop


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'm not sure if this would really apply but I found this funny.
So Mira wanted some new furniture for her home, and having her in a few previous towns, I knew that her home was astro-themed. I had just gotten my S.S. Dolphin from a fortune cookie, and since it was a rocket ship, I decided it would be perfect. IT'S WHAT SHE SAID NEXT THAT MADE ME LAUGH.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Damn, Graham!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ignore this, the video I sent had the account terminated.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

master.leor said:


>



I'm just gonna bring up this gem again, because it's had me dying of laughter since it was posted.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

This is the most hilarious thread


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Spooky.




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Thought I'd bring this back with some Scoot.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## kigut

Why are my villagers the way they are.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

kigut said:


> View attachment 218016



Reminds me of this one that I posted a while back.


----------



## Hectical

I found a few funny screenshots in my sd card, I'm glad this thread exists so I can share them >:3c


I have had a crush on Eugene for years and the pseudo-flirting is not helping


The great thing about cycling through so many towns is that I get gems like this




And we end off with these...I am speechless


----------



## blushpeony




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This thread is dead. But I'm sure my game will say something to bring it back. :3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This is from one of my old towns, and I'm not sure if I posted it before, but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Khaelis

I was pretty tempted to boot up ACNL to take a picture of a patch of dirt to post here...


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Khaelis said:


> I was pretty tempted to boot up ACNL to take a picture of a patch of dirt to post here...



You should have done it instead of ruining the joke forever! Σ(?Д?υ)


----------



## Khaelis

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> You should have done it instead of runing the joke forever! (눈‸눈)ll



Oof, that was pretty _dirty_ of me.

*laugh track*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Not a screenshot, but a video about my headcanon about Croque's "sidework." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQFhydpRUME


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I also like to imagine this as a clue for her secretive relationship for Chief hehe


----------



## Chizuru

How rude of me


----------



## Keystone

These are too good, reading some of these made me lol. I used to screenshot moments like these also but I lost it all with my old ds :/ reading these are still just as great though!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## moonbyu

I don't feel like finding it but, I do have a screenshot of Dobie telling my other villager "Whoa, easy now, Elle. Deep breaths... OK. Now tell papa what's up, ohmmm." It's more creepy than dirty though.


----------



## Bizhiins

Umm whose town is this?
I was browsing dream towns, and look at this ridiculous and slightly inappropriate town I came across:



Spoiler







I didn’t figure it out at first, but when I did I was like.. whose 14 yo kid made this town??
Have you ever come across this town? Whose town is this because I didn’t know enough back then to save the dream address? Is this a common thing and I’m just out of the loop?
But moreso.. who took the actual time to _draw this out in detail_ before posting this all over their town? I’m like crying/laughing over here


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 224022
> 
> View attachment 224023
> 
> View attachment 224024
> 
> View attachment 224025



Oh my god, the first two are amazing.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Reminds me of this one that I posted a while back.
> View attachment 218020



I love this wow


----------



## Blood Eclipse

master.leor said:


>



omg wth xD xD


----------

